# Method Survey



## Cloud_9ine (Apr 2, 2009)

I realize surveys based on methods have been done before, ubt they don't have the data I need. For the sake of not influencing your decisions, I cannot say what the survey is for atm.

So if you could answer the questions in my format that would be nice.

Name:
Age:
Sex:
Country:
3x3 Method:
Personal Record:
Time Cubing:
Time Cubing with Current Method: (Some have switched)
Favorite Music Genre: (Be specific here, if is rock, say what kind of rock it is (prog, alt, etc.)
Favorite Video Game Genre:
Favorite Movie Genre:
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing )
Your Number One Value in Life:

I will publish result when I feel I have sufficient data.

Thank you.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 2, 2009)

Name: Chris Hardwick
Age: 25
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: CFOP + Xcross + dual solving + COLL + some ZB(F2L and limited easy LL cases that I still remember)
Personal Record: 9.83 single; 13.89 average of 12
Time Cubing: 10 years 9 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: 10 years 7 months
Favorite Music Genre: Melodic Metalcore
Favorite Video Game Genre: I haven't played video games in 11 years, but when I did play my favorite genres were space flight simulators (Star Wars kind of stuff).
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy
Favorite Non-Cubing Hobby: Mathematics (reading books on math, making projective geometry math art, doing proofs of high school level geometric theorems, etc.)
Your Number One Value in Life: Being a positive person


----------



## toast (Apr 2, 2009)

Name: Kevin Belleville
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Country: United States of America
3x3 Method: Fridrich
Personal Record: 9.69s, 14.04 avg of 5
Time Cubing: Jan. 2008 so, 15-16 months.
Time Cubing with Current Method: Not quite sure.
Favorite Music Genre: Many different kinds.
Favorite Video Game Genre: First Person Shooter?
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy
Favorite Hobby: Drawing.
Your Number One Value in Life: Happiness.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 2, 2009)

Name: David Woner
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: CFOP with cross on left, opposite color neutral(dual solving as Chris calls it).
Personal Record: 12.05 single, 14.72 average of 12
Time Cubing: about 1 year, 7 months (since Sept 7, 2007)
Time Cubing with Current Method: 1 year, 2 months
Favorite Music Genre: 90's alternative rock
Favorite Video Game Genre: Racing
Favorite Movie Genre: Nicholas Cage movies where he talks weird and has bad hair.
Favorite Hobby: Hanging out, getting really good at a handful of stupid flash games.
Your Number One Value in Life: Living without regret.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 2, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> (duel solving as Chris calls it)


Duel solving? Is there where like, one cuber challenges another and they stand back to back, walk 10 paces while inspecting and then turn around and solve... and the person who loses gets shot? That sounds fun actually


----------



## Crystl (Apr 2, 2009)

Name: Toan ( Crystal from Rubikvn.com)
Age:19
Sex:Male
Country:Vietnam
3x3 Method:F2L 
Personal Record:20,69 (non-lucky)
Time Cubing:from I was 15; nut actually in focus a year ago (when I got my first DIY Rubiks)
Time Cubing with Current Method: about more than 1 years
Favorite Music Genre: Instrumental,some techno music
Favorite Video Game Genre: Roller Coaster Tycoon 
Favorite Movie Genre:Comedy-Action
Favorite Hobby: Performing Magic
Your Number One Value in Life: Become a successful bussiness man and a fast-cuber in Vietnam.


----------



## ostracod (Apr 2, 2009)

Name: Jack Eisenmann
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Country: United States
3x3 Method: ZZ Winter Variation
Personal Record: 38 secs (I think I can do better, that time is 3 weeks old. I don't time myself a lot.)
Time Cubing: almost 2 years, on and off
Time Cubing with Current Method: about a month... I like to try lots of methods. 
Favorite Music Genre: 8-bit techno! AKA chiptune.
Favorite Video Game Genre: 8-bit... videogames. Oldschool stuffff.
Favorite Movie Genre: Eh, I don't really take interest in movies. Probably sci-fi.
Favorite Hobby: Programming, learning languages
Your Number One Value in Life: Always act with logic and reasoning. A little experimentation, however, can let you learn a lot.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 2, 2009)

Name: Ettienne Venter
Age: 21
Sex: Male
Country: South Africa
3x3 Method: Fridrich
Personal Record: 15.52 
Time Cubing: A little over a year
Time Cubing with Current Method: Approximately a year
Favorite Music Genre: Anything heavy. I can't specify.
Favorite Video Game Genre: FPS
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy
Favorite Hobby: Skateboarding
Your Number One Value in Life: Happiness


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 2, 2009)

Name: Phil
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: ZZ VH
Personal Record: 12.xx single, 18.xx 10/12
Time Cubing: 11 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: About four months
Favorite Music Genre: Visual kei and melodic black metal
Favorite Video Game Genre: Don't have one
Favorite Movie Genre: Documentaries
Favorite Hobby: Violin
Your Number One Value in Life: I don't think you can ever have just one main value in life.


----------



## Bob (Apr 2, 2009)

Name: *Bob Burton*
Age: *24*
Sex: *Male*
Country: *USA*
3x3 Method: *Fridrich*
Personal Record: *13.15 seconds*
Time Cubing: *just under 8 years*
Time Cubing with Current Method: *just over 4 years*
Favorite Music Genre: *Hip-Hop/R&B*
Favorite Video Game Genre: *RPG*
Favorite Movie Genre: *Comedy*
Favorite Hobby: *Baseball*
Your Number One Value in Life: *Family*


----------



## King Koopa (Apr 2, 2009)

Name: Waris Ali
Age: 17
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Fridrich
Personal Record: 8.91. Average of 12: 12.59
Time Cubing: 2 years and a month
Time Cubing with Current Method: 1 year and 8 months
Favorite Music Genre: Rap/Hip-Hop
Favorite Video Game Genre: Anything I like really, I don't have a favorite
Favorite Movie Genre: Horror/Thirller and Comedy
Favorite Hobby: Gaming
Your number one value in life: Don't go through life trying to find the best way to hate on someone. Just worry about yourself and live your own life.


----------



## Kyle™ (Apr 2, 2009)

Name: Kyle Allaire
Age: 21
Sex: M
Country: USA
3x3 Method: petrus with nine million tricks.
Personal Record: 10.11 / 15.01 
Time Cubing: 5+ years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 5+ years, with lots of breaks
Favorite Music Genre: techno/rap /whatever
Favorite Video Game Genre:FPS/MMORPGs
Favorite Movie Genre: adventure
Favorite Hobby: gaming
Your Number One Value in Life: My vision


----------



## teller (Apr 2, 2009)

Name: *Teller West*
Age: *38*
Sex: *M*
Country: *USA*
3x3 Method: *Full Fridrich*
Personal Record: *26.01s*
Time Cubing: *28 Years*





Time Cubing with Current Method: *5 months*
Favorite Music Genre: *Progressive Rock*
Favorite Video Game Genre: *Arcade*
Favorite Movie Genre: *Time travel*
Favorite Hobby: *Philosophy*
Your Number One Value in Life: *Truth*


----------



## Aub227 (Apr 2, 2009)

Name: Auburn Manlangit
Age: 40
Sex: M
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Fridrich
Personal Record: single 12.42s, avg of 12: 18.65s
Time Cubing: 28 Years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 4 years
Favorite Music Genre: Classic Rock
Favorite Video Game Genre: Arcade (Missile Command, Millipede, etc)
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy, Romance
Favorite Hobby: Guitar (Electric Blues, Rock, and Acoustic Fingerpicking instrumentals)
Your Number One Value in Life: Family
__________________


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 2, 2009)

Name: *John-Michael Clay*
Age: *18*
Sex: *M*
Country: *USA*
3x3 Method: *Fridrich*
Personal Record: *8.81 seconds*
Time Cubing: *2 years*
Time Cubing with Current Method: *1.5 years*
Favorite Music Genre: *Happy Hardcore/Hard Trance*
Favorite Video Game Genre: *First Person Shooter / Racing*
Favorite Movie Genre: *Suspense / Sci-Fi*
Favorite Hobby: *Gaming*
Your Number One Value in Life: *Never give up.
*


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 2, 2009)

name: cornelius dieckmann
age: 13
sex: male
country: germany
3x3 method: cross, f2l, 2look oll, 2look 2pll
personal record: 26 seconds (nonlucky)
time cubing: 2 month
time cubing with current method: 3 weeks (i think)
favorite music genre: i don't like music, but when i'm listening to it, rock
favorite video game genre: like 'lord of the rings'
favorite hobby: soccer; cubing
Your Number One Value in Life: love my family, be happy


----------



## JLarsen (Apr 2, 2009)

Name:Josh Larsen
Age:17
Sex:male
Country:united states
3x3 Method: petrus/ejf2l
Personal Record:12.something
Time Cubing:year and a hlaf
Time Cubing with Current Method: (Some have switched)8 months
Favorite Music Genre:I'm a metalhead so Death Metal, Metalcore and the mixings of those and thier subgenres. Basically Extreme metal sub genres.
Favorite Video Game Genre:FPS
Favorite Movie Genre:Action
Favorite Hobby: It used to be video games, but I'm not really into flourishing that much yet so ill say xbox 360
Your Number One Value in Life:Nonconformity


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 2, 2009)

Name: see WCA profile
Age: 16
Sex: M
Country see WCA profile
3x3 Method: DNF
PB:
http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=151
http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/record.cgi?db=average&name=Wuqiong+Fan
Around 1s worse on real cube
time cubing: 1.7 years
time using current method: Which method?
Music: I hate it
Video games: cubing
Movies: Boring. Something under 5 min.
Hobby: Cubing
Number One Value in Life: Don't care


----------



## Dene (Apr 2, 2009)

Name: Dene Beardsley
Age: 20
Sex: ?
Country: No I'm not a country
3x3 Method: Firdrich
Personal Record: High 11 single, low 16 average.
Time Cubing: Less than 2 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: Same.
Favorite Music Genre: Metal: Melodic Death, Nu, Industrial, Black, Death, so many more...
Favorite Video Game Genre: RTS
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy / Action.
Favorite Hobby: Ice skating
Your Number One Value in Life: Knowing myself.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 2, 2009)

Name: Jeremy
Age: sorry... little personal
Sex: male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Fridrich
Personal Record: 16.xy seconds
Time Cubing: Err... I think I started in early July... so I guess 8 months...
Time Cubing with Current Method: I've used fridrich for about 4 months I think...
Favorite Music Genre: metal/alt
Favorite Video Game Genre: RPG
Favorite Movie Genre: hard to decide... I like most except romance...
Favorite Hobby: There are hobbies other than cubing??? lol jk I like to play golf
Your Number One Value in Life: TOOZ SOLVEZ DAT UBER RUBIX CUBEZ!!!!!!!!!! heh... actually it's to live life to the fullest.


----------



## Escher (Apr 2, 2009)

Name: Rowan Kinneavy
Age: 17
Sex: M
Country: England
3x3 Method: Fridrich (full, as of 5 minutes ago)
Personal Record: 10.xy totally non lucky, 14.29 avg of 12
Time Cubing: 11 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: 10 months
Favorite Music Genre: Whatever Radiohead play.
Favorite Video Game Genre: FPS
Favorite Movie Genre: Zom-Rom-Com (read : shaun of the dead)
Favorite Hobby: Guitar isnt exactly a hobby, so cubing.
Your Number One Value in Life: To learn.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 2, 2009)

*Name:* Sarah Strong
*Age:* 17
*Sex:* Female
*Country:* Canada (born in Japan)
*3x3 Method:* Full Fridrich
*Personal Record:* 9.68 nonlucky single, 12.86 avg5, 13.32avg12
*Time Cubing:* 24 months
*Time Cubing with Current Method:* 11 months 
*Favorite Music Genre: * soft rock
*Favorite Video Game Genre:* I don't play video games anymore
*Favorite Movie Genre:* Comedy
*Favorite Hobby:* Tetris
*Your Number One Value in Life:* Meh.


----------



## Kian (Apr 2, 2009)

Name: Kian Barry
Age: 23
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: CFOP (Fridrich)
Personal Record: Non Lucky single 14.46s, Average of 12 18.60
Time Cubing: 2 Years
Time Cubing with Current Method: Full PLL for one year, full OLL for 3 weeks
Favorite Music Genre: Alternative
Favorite Video Game Genre: Sports games
Favorite Movie Genre: Cerebral comedies
Favorite Hobby: Sports
Your Number One Value in Life: those I love


----------



## person917 (Apr 2, 2009)

Name: Carmine
Age: 17
Sex: male
Country: usa
3x3 Method: fridrich (2 look oll)
Personal Record: single: 22.03 average 29.83
Time Cubing: 1 and 1/2 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 1 year
Favorite Music Genre: anything, mostly rock/alternative
Favorite Video Game Genre: rpgs
Favorite Movie Genre: comedy
Favorite Hobby: gaming
Your Number One Value in Life:


----------



## holypasta (Apr 3, 2009)

*Name:* Evan Sandhoefner
*Age:* 13
*Sex:* Male
*Country:* USA
*3x3 Method:* Fridrich with cross on bottom, intuitive F2L, 4LLL
*Personal Record:* 30
*Time Cubing:* since 12-25-08 (about 3 months)
*Time Cubing with Current Method:* started w/Rubik's LBL and segued into Fridrich
*Favorite Music Genre:* none (i am very tolerant of different genres)
*Favorite Video Game Genre:* don't play much
*Favorite Movie Genre:* don't watch much
*Favorite Hobby:* (next to cubing) carrom and basketball
*Your Number One Value in Life:* don't waste your time worrying about what others think.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 3, 2009)

Name: James Kobel
Age: 12
Sex: Male
Country: The Divided States of America
3x3 Method: RRRRRRRROOOOOOOOUUUUXXXXXX
Personal Record: 20 or 19, I forget these things.
Time Cubing: I think a little more that a year and a half. Or maybe less...
Time Cubing with Current Method: A month or 2
Favorite Music Genre: Low music I guess(drop C tuning on guitar sounds good). I'm too picky about this.
Favorite Video Game Genre: Don't play them really.
Favorite Movie Genre: Don't watch much.
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing) Breathing.
Your Number One Value in Life: Don't destroy your enemies, study them.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Name*: Stachu Korick
*Age:* 16
*Sex:* Male
*Country*: The United States of America
*3x3 Method*: Fridrich with 2-step OLL, full PLL
*Personal Record:* Single: 12.92 (LL skip); average: 22.90
*Time Cubing:* 1.5 years
*Time Cubing with Current Method: * See above - 1 month
*Favorite Music Genre: * Alternative rock (ex. -My Morning Jacket, The Frames, Band of Horses, etc)
*Favorite Video Game Genre: * Arcade Games (specifically Donkey Kong and Tetris), RPG's (specifically Earthbound and Zelda; yes, even Zelda II)
*Favorite Movie Genre: * Pretty much anything; I'm not much of a movie person, but I guess "comedy"...
*Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing )* I'd have to say guitar or speedrunning
*Your Number One Value in Life: *I really don't know; maybe never to give up, but I don't really have one...I'm just kinda 'there'...


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Apr 3, 2009)

Name:Michael Swan
Age:16
Sex:Male
Country:Canada
3x3 Method:Corners first with blockbuilding L-Layer
Personal Record:12.04 LC (skipped corners) 13.34 single 15.94 average 10of12
Time Cubing:um... 2 1/2 year?
Time Cubing with Current Method: I've been using it for almost 7 months
Favorite Music Genre: Romantic classical
Favorite Video Game Genre: RPG
Favorite Movie Genre: Don't know
Favorite Hobby: Guitar
Your Number One Value in Life: Friendships and Family


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 3, 2009)

Name: Peter Harpham
Age: 28
Sex: Male
Country: UK
3x3 Method: Fridrich, half OLL, full PLL
Personal Record: 20.11, average 10 of 12 - 27.74
Time Cubing with Current Method: 7 months
Favorite Music Genre: Trance (Tiesto)
Favorite Video Game Genre: First Person Shooters COD4
Favorite Movie Genre: Action
Favorite Hobby: Gaming
Your Number One Value in Life: You only live once.


----------



## not_kevin (Apr 3, 2009)

Name: See WCA
Age: 17
Sex: M
Country: US
3x3 Method: Fridrich plus dumb tricks
Personal Record: 11.30/14.xx(3/5)/15.69(22/24)
Time Cubing: um... nearly 3 years, 10 months (start June 13, 2005)
Time Cubing with Current Method: um... nearly 2 years (finished Fridrich in 2007)
Favorite Music Genre: anything that is still music
Favorite Video Game Genre: hack and slash (DMC, Dynasty Warriors)
Favorite Movie Genre: Action, comedy
Favorite Hobby: math
Your Number One Value in Life: live it; sure it sucks, but it's better than death


----------



## Lofty (Apr 3, 2009)

Name: Brian Loftus
Age: 19
Sex: M
Country: US
3x3 Method: Fridrich 
Personal Record: Single 10.xx Average: 14.xx
Time Cubing: Two years and two weeks
Time Cubing with Current Method: a year and a half
Favorite Music Genre: Christian Rap
Favorite Video Game Genre: FPS
Favorite Movie Genre: Action, comedy
Favorite Hobby: Hanging out/reading
Your Number One Value in Life: Jesus


----------



## zottey (Apr 3, 2009)

Name:Zach
Age:14
Sex:M
Country:U.S.
3x3 Method:fridrich
Personal Record:29.06
Time Cubing:4 months
Time Cubing with Current Method:3 weeks
Favorite Music Genre: underground hip-hop and classic rock (i know very different genres xD
Favorite Video Game Genre:FPS
Favorite Movie Genre:horror
Favorite Hobby: baseball
Your Number One Value in Life:family.


----------



## leeho (Apr 3, 2009)

Name: Le
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Country: England
3x3 Method: Fridrich with 2 look OLL
Personal Record: 11.61 seconds, Average of 12 15.95 seconds
Time Cubing: 13 months?
Time Cubing with Current Method: No idea
Favorite Music Genre: Err...ballads, piano melodies, Kpop, Jpop, Cpop
Favorite Video Game Genre: RPG (final fantasy!!!)
Favorite Movie Genre: Err, action/comedy
Favorite Hobby: Playing games online, tennis and table tennis
Your Number One Value in Life: Everyone close to me


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Apr 3, 2009)

Name:Muhammad Za'im Bin Zamzam
Age:12
Gender:Male
Country:Singapore
3x3 method:Fridrich,Cross-F2L-2-look OLL-PLL
Personal record:non-lucky:20.69 lucky:20.32
Time cubing:9 months
With current method:I can't remember,somewhere in november last year I use beginner Fridrich.then around december-january i learn full fridrch.
Favorite music genre:reggae,nu metal,rapcore,alternative rock,pop
Favourite video game genre:soccer and shooting
Favoutite movie genre:comedy,action,adventure
Favourite hobby:SOCCER!
Your number one value in life: Discipline and the Will to do good deeds.


----------



## chimpzi (Apr 3, 2009)

Name: alvin
Age:19
Sex: M
3x3 Method:cfop, some partial LL edge orientation control, 2-look OLL
Personal Record: 16.xx secs., ave: unstable sub25.
Time Cubing: almost a year. i started mid april last year
Time Cubing with Current Method: not sure
Favorite Music Genre: basically, i like metal and gothic rock. 
Favorite Video Game Genre: MMORPG and race
Favorite Movie Genre: it depends. 
Favorite Hobby: online game, girls..wehehe


----------



## vloc15 (Apr 3, 2009)

Name: Vicente Lorenzo Cabahug
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Country: Philippines
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 12.xx seconds (single), 19.39 seconds (average of 5)
Time Cubing: about 2 years (not so sure, it was just for the thought of solving the cube at first)
Time Cubing with Current Method: 8 months and 4 days
Favorite Music Genre: alternative rock
Favorite Video Game Genre: Lan games like DOTA, left for dead,etc
Favorite Movie Genre: action and suspense and sometimes horror
Favorite Hobby: DOTA
Your Number One Value in Life: My family and my loved one, DMMF.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 3, 2009)

Name: Ian
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Country: Indonesia
3x3 Method: Fridrich Method
Personal Record: 13.xy
Time Cubing: Start cubing from march 7 2009
Time Cubing with Current Method: Don't know
Favorite Music Genre: Classic
Favorite Video Game Genre: FPS
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy
Favorite Hobby: Don't know
Your Number One Value in Life: Be Confident


----------



## luke1984 (Apr 3, 2009)

Name: Luke van der Laan
Age: 24 (turning 25 on the 4th of april)
Sex: Male
Country: The Netherlands
3x3 Method: Working on Full Fridrich
Personal Record: 1.14 minutes
Time Cubing: 4 weeks
Time Cubing with Current Method: 1 week
Favorite Music Genre: Alternative Rock, Ska
Favorite Video Game Genre: First Person Shooters, Real Time Strategy
Favorite Movie Genre: Science Fiction, Comedy
Favorite Hobby: Physics, Playing guitar and bass, Weight training
Your Number One Value in Life: ALWAYS be yourself


----------



## bamman1108 (Apr 3, 2009)

Name: Bryce McKenzie
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: In the middle of switching to Roux (from Fridrich)
Personal Record: 26 Seconds
Time Cubing: Since early december, but on and off, so...
Time Cubing with Current Method: Still switching
Favorite Music Genre: Alternative Rock (ANY FORM) and blues
Favorite Video Game Genre: FPS, Survival type games
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy
Favorite Hobbylaying guitar, new at penspinning, and sort of into some spinoff of juggling
Your Number One Value in Life: Friends. No matter what you do, it's better with them.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 4, 2009)

Name: Michael (you don't really need my last name because chances are, you would misspell it or mispronounce it; Bob Burton would know. ).
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Country: The United States of America
3x3 Method: Fridrich
Personal Record: single: 18.xx average: 23.97
Time Cubing: Since December 15 so...3-3.5 months?
Time Cubing with Current Method: See above
Favorite Music Genre: Everything except for country, hip-hop, and rap. I primarily listen to classical, but I sometimes start listening to heavy/thrash metal when I fell like it. Strange, I know.
Favorite Video Game Genre: First Person Shooters (When I have time to play them )
Favorite Movie Genre: Science Fiction
Favorite Hobby: Making things out of paper or duct tape.
Your Number One Value in Life: Set my goals unbelievably high and then make my best efforts to achieve those so-called "unattainable" goals. (lol, Kian Barry knows).


----------



## mazei (Apr 4, 2009)

Name: Mohd. Azraei
Age: 16
Sex: M
Country: Malaysia
3x3 Method: CFOP + X-Cross(sometimes)
Personal Record: Look at sig
Time Cubing: 1+ Year
Time Cubing with Current Method: Almost 1 year
Favorite Music Genre: Whatever that I like.
Favorite Video Game Genre: FPS, Racing
Favorite Movie Genre: Whatever that I feel like watching
Favorite Hobby: Football
Your Number One Value in Life: Hmm, value. 53.


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 4, 2009)

Name: Nukoca 
Age:14
Sex: I'm a guy
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Petrus
Personal Record: 32.67 EDIT: 30.02! 
Time Cubing: A year or two
Time Cubing with Current Method: A month or two
Favorite Music Genre: Don't listen to any specific type of music, but I hate rock.
Favorite Video Game Genre: I don't do video games. Killz teh brianz.
Favorite Movie Genre: Family
Favorite Hobby: Basketball
Your Number One Value in Life: Life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness


----------



## anderson26 (Apr 4, 2009)

Name:Greg French
Age:15
Sex:Male
Country:Canada
3x3 Method:Fridrich
Personal Record:18.xx
Time Cubing:approximately 5 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: 3 months
Favorite Music Genre: Don't have one
Favorite Video Game Genre: sports
Favorite Movie Genre:Horror
Favorite Hobby: Table Tennis
Your Number One Value in Life: To find true happiness


----------



## Odin (Apr 4, 2009)

Name:*Jonha Rodriguez*
Age:*13*
Sex:*Uhh*
Country:*USA*
3x3 Method:*Fridrich (4lll and intuitive F2L)*
Personal Record: *31.13*
Time Cubing: *9 months*
Time Cubing with Current Method:*Does switching from LBL to F2l count?*
Favorite Music Genre: *I hate music*
Favorite Video Game Genre:*Any ( I love Portal, Bioshock and the RE series)*
Favorite Movie Genre:*Any (Not including the RE series)*
Favorite Hobby: *Golf*
Your Number One Value in Life: *I have none*


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 4, 2009)

Name: Emerson Herrmann
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Country: U.S.O.A.
3x3 Method: CFOP + Japanese Color scheme
Personal Record: 10.4x
Time Cubing: 1 year and 4 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: (Some have switched) 1 year + 3 2/3 months
Favorite Music Genre: I like many but mostly Metal and any Japanese music
Favorite Video Game Genre: Fighting
Favorite Movie Genre: Gorey action movies (Battle Royal + english subs for example)
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing) Walking or sleeping
Your Number One Value in Life: To do whatever comes next.


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 4, 2009)

Name: Joe Hong
Age: 17
Sex: Male
Country: Korea
3x3 Method: Fridrich with my weird LL/Roux
Personal Record: I don't time myself at home much.
Time Cubing: Almost 2.5 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: I don't want to say a method because I still haven't had chance to learn one completely
Favorite Music Genre: Classical (Mozart all the way!)
Favorite Video Game Genre: Don't play much anymore, but loved doing speedruns on Super Mario series and Donkey Kong Country series 
Favorite Movie Genre: Don't have a favorite genre. I just grab all the good ones. 
Favorite Hobby: I'm too busy with school and my beagle to have a hobby.
Your Number One Value in Life: Don't procrastinate & Be Number 1


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 4, 2009)

Name: Guess
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Country: New Zealand
3x3 Method: Fridrich, switching to winter ZZ
Personal Record: 10.13
Time Cubing: 1 and a bit years
Time Cubing with Current Method: like 6 months
Favorite Music Genre: Rock
Favorite Video Game Genre: Uh... whatever the pokemon one would be considered xD
Favorite Movie Genre: Don't have a favorite genre. I just grab all the good ones. 
Favorite Hobby: Freerunning
Your Number One Value in Life: IDK


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 4, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Name: Guess
> Age: 14
> Sex: Male
> Country: New Zealand
> ...



You copy cat!!!


----------



## Kian (Apr 4, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Your Number One Value in Life: Set my goals unbelievably high and then make my best efforts to achieve those so-called "unattainable" goals. (lol, Kian Barry knows).



HA! that i do.


----------



## royzabeast (Apr 4, 2009)

Name: Roy S.
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Beginner's w/ Keyhole Method, 2 Look-OLL
Personal Record: 38.
Time Cubing: 13 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: 13 months with Beginner, 6 with keyhole, 4 with 2-look
Favorite Music Genre: Classic Rock
Favorite Video Game Genre: One Person Shooter I suppose
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy, whatevers out there
Favorite Hobby: Writing
Your Number One Value in Life: Live, love, learn


----------



## Nilxchaos (Apr 5, 2009)

Name: Nick Franklin
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: F2L w/ 2-look OLL and mostly 1-look PLL
Personal Record: Lucky: 41.36/Non: 44.25 (like 15 minutes ago!)
Time Cubing: January 1st-ish, so 4 months.
Time Cubing with Current Method: 5-6 weeks (?)
Favorite Music Genre: Alternative Rock
Favorite Video Game Genre: RPG
Favorite Movie Genre: Action/Adventure
Favorite Hobby: "Surfing the Web" (so old sounding )
Your Number One Value in Life: Live in today, Look at the past achievements, & top them. (especially with cubing )


----------



## phil (Apr 5, 2009)

Name: Philip H
Age: 21
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Fridrich (Intuitive F2L, 2-look OLL)
Personal Record: 0:36.25 (non-lucky)
Time Cubing: 4 months 1 week
Time Cubing with Current Method: ~2 months
Favorite Music Genre: Classical
Favorite Video Game Genre: Tie between FPS and MMO
Favorite Movie Genre: (Couldn't decide... I like all movies)
Favorite Hobby: Playing the flute
Your Number One Value in Life: my Spirituality


----------



## crispy1337 (Apr 5, 2009)

Name:Chris P.
Age: 21
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Fridrich, full-PLL, 2 look OLL
Personal Record: 24.84
Time Cubing: 5 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: 5 months
Favorite Music Genre: Punk/Hardcore
Favorite Video Game Genre: RPG
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy
Favorite Hobby: Programming
Your Number One Value in Life: Procrastinate whenever you can.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Apr 5, 2009)

everyone who likes rpg video games: who has played Oblivion? My favorite by far.


----------



## crispy1337 (Apr 5, 2009)

kickinwing2112 said:


> crispy1337 said:
> 
> 
> > Name:Chris P.
> ...



I liked oblivion, Fallout 3 was kickass. I'm a huge Final Fantasy series fan.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 5, 2009)

Name: Anthony Searle
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Fridrich
Personal Record: 11.94 single, 13.72 average of 5.
Time Cubing: 13 months.
Time Cubing with Current Method: 10 months.
Favorite Music Genre: Alternative.
Favorite Video Game Genre: FPS, Sports.
Favorite Movie Genre: Action.
Favorite Hobby: Playing Sports.
Your Number One Value in Life: If you want something, work for it. If you don't get it, work harder.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 5, 2009)

Age: 18
Sex: Dude
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Fridrich
Personal Record: 14.63 single, 21.xx avg(I forget, but it's in my signature)
Time Cubing: Since May-ish of 2007.
Time Cubing with Current Method: Year-ish. Still need to learn 2 more PLLs XD
Favorite Music Genre: All kinds of stuff, but I really like Australian type blues/roots/rock(John Butler Trio, Xavier Rudd, Beautiful Girls, etc. etc.)
Favorite Video Game Genre: No video games.
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy mostly.
Favorite Hobby: Music. That's more of a lifestyle, though.
Your Number One Value in Life: Intelligence. Everyone should have it, but most do not.


----------



## Tortin (Apr 5, 2009)

Name: Emily
Age: 14
Sex: Female
Country: Canada
3x3 Method: Fridrich with 3-look LL
Personal Record: 10.85/15.95 average of 5
Time Cubing: Since July (I guess. I knew how to solve it before then but I got my first cube in July)
Time Cubing with Current Method: September or October? I was using F2L before then, but I was using some long beginner LL method.
Favorite Music Genre: Alternative, I guess. xD I listen to everything.
Favorite Video Game Genre: RPG
Favorite Movie Genre: Action, I guess.
Favorite Hobby: Reading, writing, video games.
Your Number One Value in Life: Umm...no idea.


----------



## Bob (Apr 5, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Name: Michael (you don't really need my last name because chances are, you would misspell it or mispronounce it; Bob Burton would know. ).



I would?


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 5, 2009)

Bob said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > Name: Michael (you don't really need my last name because chances are, you would misspell it or mispronounce it; Bob Burton would know. ).
> ...



Fort Lee. I was the guy during OH that forgot that rule that I was allowed to pick up the cube if I dropped it if I didn't stop the timer yet. I got a +2 because of that. 

I remember when you called me up, you only said my last initial and didn't even try pronouncing my last name.


----------



## elimescube (Apr 5, 2009)

Name:* Emile François Montevarious Compion*
Age: *18*
Sex: *M*
Country:* I reside in Canada*
3x3 Method: *Full Fridrich (CFOP + dual cross solving)*
Personal Record: *11.20 single, 15.17 average*
Time Cubing: *39 months*
Time Cubing with Current Method:* 26 months*
Favorite Music Genre: *Alternative Indie (Rock is a repulsively broad genre, but this fits in there somewhere)*
Favorite Video Game Genre: *Anything old-school*
Favorite Movie Genre: *Comedy*
Favorite Hobby: *Casual unicycling/cycling*
Your Number One Value in Life: *Show respect, appreciation and love.*


----------



## Cloud_9ine (Apr 5, 2009)

Okay, I almost have enough data, I will be finishing collection when either;

a. There is enough method variation to satisfy my needs
b. A certain amount of time, when I will jsut use the data I have.

So If any thing, I want some data on more non-frids besides the 4 i have


----------



## skwishy (Apr 6, 2009)

Name: Josh Childs
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: F2L + 4LL
Personal Record: Single 28.47 Avg. 34.52
Time Cubing: About 1 year and 9 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: Couple of months
Favorite Music Genre: rapcore
Favorite Video Game Genre: I don't really play many video games but FPS are ok
Favorite Movie Genre: A tie between horror and comedy
Favorite Hobby: Freeline Skating (youtube it )
Your Number One Value in Life: Honesty and Education (couldn't choose just one)


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 7, 2009)

Name: Matt J.
Age:14
Sex:M
Country:US
3x3 Method:Friedrich f2l, 1OLL, 2PLL
Personal Record:30.29
Time Cubing: total time: 1.5 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: (Some have switched) 30.29
Favorite Music Genre: (Be specific here, if is rock, say what kind of rock it is (prog, alt, etc.) none
Favorite Video Game Genre: rpg
Favorite Movie Genre: funny action (hot fuzzish)
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing ) being lazy
Your Number One Value in Life: do what you want within a range


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 9, 2009)

Am I the only Petrus user here? I feel lonely...

EDIT: Hey, why not add a poll so people don't have to dig though the posts to get the statistics?


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Apr 9, 2009)

Name: Luis Becerril
Age: 17
Sex: Male
Country: Mexico
3x3 Method: Fridrich
Personal Record: 15.33''
Time Cubing: 1 year
Time Cubing with Current Method: 1 year
Favorite Music Genre: hard rock
Favorite Video Game Genre: fps
Favorite Movie Genre: action
Favorite Hobby: videogames
Your Number One Value in Life: love?


----------



## jcuber (Apr 9, 2009)

Name: Jacob Levine
Age: 12
Sex: Yes, please girls (JK-Male)
Country: US
3x3 Method: Intuative F2l + 1-2 look OLL + 1-2 look PLL
Personal Record: 15.6x (non-lucky)
Time Cubing: about a year
Time Cubing with Current Method: Intuative F2l for about 5 months
Favorite Music Genre: Rock-Billy Joel, Elton John 
Favorite Video Game Genre: Sci-Fi
Favorite Movie Genre: Action/adventure, based on a good book
Favorite Hobby: Piano
Your Number One Value in Life: Overall good person-honesty, a little charisma, happiness (and cubing/girls, of course )


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 24, 2009)

Name: That70sShowDude
Age: 17
Sex: Male
Country: US
3x3 Method: Learning my OLLs for Full Fridrich (started learning about 2 weeks ago)
Personal Record: 16.65 ... 19.64 non lucky
Time Cubing: started 7.5 months ago, but stopped for like 3.5 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: Fridrich for same time
Favorite Music Genre: not sure 
Favorite Video Game Genre: Call of Duty games only
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy, Horror
Favorite Hobby: high school Fitness Team (im top 5 in nation)
Your Number One Value in Life: not sure


----------



## Cloud_9ine (Apr 25, 2009)

well its alot of info and ill will probably get to it in the summer.


----------



## Three Days Grace Fan (Apr 25, 2009)

Name: Mk
Age: 15
Sex: Female
Country: US
3x3 Method:right now, LBL. i'm learning fridrich as we speak.
Personal Record: 43.86 non-lucky, 36.06 lucky
Time Cubing: started a year ago
Time Cubing with Current Method: been using LBL ever since i started cubing
Favorite Music Genre: Emo
Favorite Video Game Genre: War games. COD4 rocked and i can't wait for modern warfare 2
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy, Horror
Favorite Hobby: cubing and singing
Your Number One Value in Life: i dont know.


----------



## Cloud_9ine (Apr 25, 2009)

okay i would like people that posted to put in the poll.


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 25, 2009)

Name: Conrad
Age: 24
Sex: Male
Country: Scotland
3x3 Method: ZZ + OLL/PLL
Personal Record: 28.66 (non-lucky), 37.25 avg of 20
Time Cubing: 4 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: 3 months
Favorite Music Genre: depends
Favorite Video Game Genre: FPS (mainly Q3 demo online)
Favorite Movie Genre: Anything that isn't Hollywood Cheese 
Favorite Hobby: Summer: motorbike runs, winter: snowboarding
Your Number One Value in Life: Have as many experiences as you can, you only live once!!

PS: Should the poll maybe also have Roux. Its deffo a method in its self rather than just a variant!


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 25, 2009)

Cloud_9ine said:


> okay i would like people that posted to put in the poll.



You forgot Roux and ZB.


----------



## Cloud_9ine (Apr 25, 2009)

damn i reaalize i forgot ZB but i though i put roux in


----------



## JustMean (Apr 27, 2009)

Name:Matthew
Age:14
Sex:Male
Countryhilippines
3x3 Method:Fridrich
Personal Record:47.80
Time Cubing:1 year
Time Cubing with Current Method: 3 weeks?
Favorite Music Genre:Classic
Favorite Video Game Genre:MMORPG
Favorite Movie Genre:Comedy
Favorite Hobby: Yo-Yoing, Violin Playing , PacMan xD, 
Your Number One Value in Life: God, Family, And My SOMEONE that is coming soon...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 27, 2009)

Name: Matthew Goings
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Country: Canada
3x3 Method: Roux/CF
Personal Record: 39.22
Time Cubing: 10 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: 2 weeks (?)
Favorite Music Genre: Techno
Favorite Video Game Genre: Star Wars 
Favorite Movie Genre: Star Wars/Star Trek (May 8th!!!!)
Favorite Hobby: Playing with computers
Your Number One Value in Life: Follow God wherever he leads you


----------



## imaghost (Apr 27, 2009)

Name: Alex Kish
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Fridrich 
Personal Record: 23.83 (just did it today too)
Time Cubing: 8 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: 8 months
Favorite Music Genre: Classic rock
Favorite Video Game Genre: Don't play them, but I would say FPS 
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy
Favorite Hobby: Playing with my guitar 
Your Number One Value in Life: Making new things.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 27, 2009)

Name: Ariel Tolome
Age: 12
Sex: Male (Don't think I'm a girl)
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Intuitive F2L, 2 Look Oll, Full Pll
Personal Record: 25.xx sec
Time Cubing: 1 year and 2 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: 7 months
Favorite Music Genre: I don't know?
Favorite Video Game Genre: Shooting in Halo
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy
Favorite Hobby: Piano, Origami 
Your Number One Value in Life: Become a great pianist and Follow God whatever he do.


----------



## riffz (Apr 27, 2009)

Name: Rob Holt
Age: 17
Sex: Male
Country: Canada
3x3 Method: Fridrich- full PLL and about 35 OLLs
Personal Record: 18.59 / 23.59
Time Cubing: August 2008 (8 months)
Time Cubing with Current Method: 7 months
Favorite Music Genre: Progressive Metal/Rock
Favorite Video Game Genre: RPGs or Shooters
Favorite Movie Genre: Action or Stanley Kubrick
Favorite Hobby: Music (Playing guitar and listening)
Your Number One Value in Life: God (well, I try), and my girlfriend


----------



## Aeonstorm (Apr 28, 2009)

Name: Frank Jiang
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Country: Australia
3x3x3 Method: Fridrich with 2-look OLL
Personal Record: 28.58/35.43 average of 5
Time Cubing: A month or so
Time Cubing with Current Method: 2.5 weeks
Favourite Music Genre: Anything that doesn't burst my eardrums when played through my friends' earphones.
Favourite Video Game Genre: Pretty close between FPS and RTS
Favourite Movie Genre: Fast-paced Action/Adventure (Da Vinci Code, National Treasure, Italian Job etc)
Favourite Hobby: Reading
Your Number One Value in Life: Tbh, don't really have one yet. Must try a bit harder and find something I suppose


----------



## Erik (Apr 28, 2009)

Name: Erik Adriaan Akkersdijk
Age: 19.5
Sex: Male
Country: The Netherlands (bit Luxembourg nowadays)
3x3x3 Method: CFOP on white/yellow with some extra tricks
Personal Record: sub-10 average, 11.11 in competition
Time Cubing: 4 years 
Time Cubing with Current Method: 3 years and 10 months
Favourite Music Genre: Lots of different stuff, from blues to dance. Mostly rock.
Favourite Video Game Genre: GTA 
Favourite Movie Genre: Action / Humor / Love 
Favourite Hobby: Chilling
Your Number One Value in Life: #1 in my life is my GF, purpose in life: have fun, respect people, contribute to mankind, don't to stuff to other people you don't like them to do to you.


----------



## Zaxef (Apr 28, 2009)

Name: Dan Matheson
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Country: Canada
3x3 Method: Fridich
Personal Record: 22.21 Single / 28.02 average
Time Cubing: 4 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: I haven't changed methods
Favorite Music Genre: Groove Metal / Metalcore
Favorite Video Game Genre: RPG
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy
Favorite Hobby: Video Games
Your Number One Value in Life: Integrity


----------



## Haste_cube (May 3, 2009)

Name: Fendy Santoso
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Country: Indonesia
3x3 Method: currently Fridrich
Personal Record: 25.91 single/37.83 average
Time Cubing: 1 month
Time Cubing with Current Method: 1 month
Favorite Music Genre: Pop
Favorite Video Game Genre: RPG,Action
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy
Favorite Hobby: Cubing
Your Number One Value in Life: God, friends(I'm trying, cause no friends can be trusted)


----------



## anyname8 (May 3, 2009)

Name: Joshua Norris
Age:22
Sex:M
Country:USA
3x3 Methodetrus F2L, OLL, PLL
Personal Record:16.88 single, 25.9 avg
Time Cubing:3yrs
Time Cubing with Current Method:2yrs
Favorite Music Genre: Rap and some rock
Favorite Video Game Genre:First person shooter
Favorite Movie Genre:Action
Favorite Hobby: Gaming
Your Number One Value in Life:Integrity


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 3, 2009)

Name:**** (D.i.c.k.) van Zalinge (admin, do something about the wordfilter!)
Age:18
Sex:Male
Country:Netherlands
3x3 Method:Fridrich F2L with 4look LL
Personal Record:24.09 seconds (unoffficial)
Time Cubing: 8 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: 3 months
Favorite Music Genre: Indy rock
Favorite Video Game Genre: Puzzle
Favorite Movie Genre: Thrillers
Favorite Hobby: Computer (coding, chatting, whatever)
Your Number One Value in Life: (dry) humor


----------



## DuctCube (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: Joey E.
Age: 13
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Fridrich
Personal Record: 29.95
Time Cubing: Spring 2009
Time Cubing with Current Method: Spring 2009
Favorite Music Genre: The 80's rock, like Judas Priest KISS, and 90's
Favorite Video Game Genre: Sidescroller, FPS
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy
Favorite Hobby: Video Gaming 
Your Number One Value in Life Have fun in life,


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: Antoine Jobin
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Country: Canada
3x3 Method: CFOP (2LOLL most of the time)
Personal Record: 21.81
Time Cubing: Started 2 years ago, but had a big big stop. Maybe 1 year?
Time Cubing with Current Method: 5-6 months (not using beginner's method)
Favorite Music Genre: Prog Metal
Favorite Video Game Genre: Music games (Rock Band, Guitar Hero...)
Favorite Movie Genre: Good movies (can be action, suspence, drama, comedy but needs good acting, good plot, good scenario)
Favorite Hobby: Learning?
Your Number One Value in Life: Criticism


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: John Kim
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: CFOP but switching to ZZ (EOLine+blockbuilding/f2l+ZZ-a/COLL)
Personal Record: 14.44
Time Cubing: 7 months
Time cubing with Current method: 6 months
You number one value in life: God
LOL, seconds after I post this, someone asks why God is a value. I'm a Christian, whadda you think?


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: Andrea Panyavong
Age: 17
Sex: Female
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Fridrich
Personal Record: 15.26
Time Cubing: 1 or 2 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: More than a year.
Favorite Music Genre: R&B, Hip Hop, Rock in general
Favorite Video Game Genre: Fighting
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy and Action
Favorite Hobby: Guitar, Dancing, working out
Your Number One Value in Life: Happiness, love, and fun.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: Cyrus Colah
Age: 12
Sex: Yes please. (Had to.)
Country: USA
Method: Petrus
Record: 18.xy
Time Cubing: 1 year?
With Current Method: A month? I had a month before that but quit.
Favourite Music Genre: Classical
Favourite Video Game Genre: Platformers
Favourite Movie Genre: Anything, I like comedy a lot.
Favourite Hobby: Music
Value: Intelligence


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: Justin Katz
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Fridrich
Personal Record: 11.98
Time Cubing: 1 1/2 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 1 1/4 years
Favorite Music Genre: Everything
Favorite Video Game Genre: Action/RPG
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy
Favorite Hobby: Gaming
Your Number One Value in Life: Life.


----------



## EVH (Apr 28, 2010)

Namehillip McLaurin
Age:14
Sex:M
Country:US of A
3x3 Method:F2L/LBL (depends on the F2L case) 4 Look Last Layer
Personal Record:37.81 (Just got it this morning) (Non-Lucky)
Time Cubing:About 7 Months now
Time Cubing with Current Method: week and a half
Favorite Music Genre: Classic Rock: VanHalen (Hence my username)Blue Oyster Cult
Favorite Video Game Genre:FPS (Halo 3 Especially hit me up gamertage is PLL Skip)
Favorite Movie Genre:Comedy
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing )Video Games or Guitar
Your Number One Value in Life:Jesus


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: Ranzha V. Emodrach (but some people know otherwise)
Age: 13
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Fridrich (intuitive F2L, 35/57 OLL, PLL)
Personal Record: 10.91 NL (if you count forced double x-cross as NL); average of 12
Time Cubing: January 7, 2009, methinks.
Time Cubing with Current Method:


Spoiler



With current method, last Saturday. I was learning a few OLLs a day, but I got sick yesterday.

History of my methods:
January 7, 2009 (?) - Dan Brown's LBL method. (Lord, forgive him, for he knows not what he does.)
July 9, 2009 (the day I got my first speedcube, a white C4Y) - LBL, but with cross, middle layer, then finish FL. Then, Dan Brown LL.
August 14, 2009 (US Nationals 2009) – I was finally persuaded to learn 4LLL.
December 20, 2009 – finished learning PLL
January 24, 2010 – started using intuitive F2L on a trial run I called “21 days of F2L”. It was just that. After 21 days, I’d see how much my times improved. They improved by about a second, so it was working.
4-24-2010 – After counting, I knew 35/57 OLLs.



Favorite Music Genre: Classical.
Favorite Video Game Genre: I can’t really say. I like a mashup of things.
Favorite Movie Genre: I’ll go for almost anything.
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing ) Pianoing.
Your Number One Value in Life: At this point, things are so jumbled in my life that I can’t really tell.


----------



## joey (Apr 28, 2010)

DuctCube said:


> Name: Joey E.
> Age: 13
> Sex: Male
> Country: USA
> ...


I'm not sure if you realise how much I hate you.


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: Austin Moore
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Roux
Personal Record: 9.55 avg5, 10.48 avg12
Time Cubing: 2.5 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 2 years
Favorite Music Genre: SKA!
Favorite Video Game Genre: Racing
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy
Favorite Hobby: Cubing
Your Number One Value in Life: Dat ass


Spoiler


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: WEB (That's WhoIam)
Age: 15
Sex: Not yet
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Fried Rich
Personal Record: too lazy to recall, low 12 avg5 and high 12 avg12, incredible woah.
Time Cubing: almost 1 1/2 yrs serious, almost 2 years since learning
Time Cubing with Current Method: Entire time seriously, before that Dan Brown's tut.
Favorite Music Genre: *Just loses it*
Favorite Video Game Genre: Fun
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy Action
Favorite Hobby: ThisIsWEB
Your Number One Value in Life: One day in your life...


----------



## RyanO (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: Ryan Olson
Age: 23
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Fridrich
Personal Record: single: 16.00, avg 5: 21.57, avg 12: 23.38
Time Cubing: 2 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: about 2 years
Favorite Music Genre: classic rock
Favorite Video Game Genre: anything fun
Favorite Movie Genre: all
Favorite Hobby: The cube
Your Number One Value in Life: Think for yourself


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: Sarah Aili Strong
Age: 18
Sex: Female
Country: Canada
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: single:8.68, avg5:10.09 avg12: 11.38
Time Cubing: 3+ years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 2+ years
Favorite Music Genre: soft rock/light music
Favorite Video Game Genre: Adventure
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy
Favorite Hobby: Tetris


----------



## Faz (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: Feliks Zemdegs
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Country: Australia
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: Avg5: 7.90 Avg12: 8.28
Time Cubing: 2+ years
Time Cubing with Current Method: < 2 years
Favorite Music Genre: chart toppers.
Favorite Video Game Genre: Uhh, video games? Idk probably adventure.
Favorite Movie Genre: Fantasy?
Favorite Hobby: idk


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 28, 2010)

I went through this thread to see if I replied yet, and I noticed Sarah replied in this thread last year already too. LOL xD

Name: Four Chan
Age: 18.
Sex: Male.
Country: Lumbridge.
3x3 Method: ZB.
Personal Record: 15s average of 5, 17s average of 12.
Time Cubing: Since November 2008.
Time Cubing with Current Method: Since August 2009.
Favorite Music Genre: Anime and Game OSTs.
Favorite Video Game Genre: RPG.
Favorite Movie Genre: Documentaries!
Favorite Hobby: Animuuuuu, all day long~


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: Sebastian M.
Age: 11 years young
Sex: Male
Country: USA! USA! USA!
3x3 Method: Fridrich/CFOP
Personal Record: 14.80
Time Cubing: April 25th, 2009 (I just had my cubirthday)
Time Cubing with Current Method: (Some have switched) Well, I have done beginner fridrich to start, which is LBL, but it is still fiddy. Im going to say since April 25. 2009
Favorite Music Genre: (Be specific here, if is rock, say what kind of rock it is (prog, alt, etc.) Heavy Metal/Rock Iron Maiden, AC/DC, Rush
Favorite Video Game Genre: Shooting
Favorite Movie Genre: Action (Least favorite movie Genre is cartoon)
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing ) Youtube
Your Number One Value in Life: Live life while you have the chance

That's CubesOfTheWorld's stand. Are you in good hands?


----------



## ianini (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: Ian Jones
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: Single: 10.40 Avg5: 13.52 Avg12: 14.99
Time Cubing: 14 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: 10 months
Favourite Music Genre: Techno
Favourite Video Game Genre: Um... anything on the NES, SNES, or N64 
Favourite Movie Genre: Driving
Favourite Hobby: n/a


----------



## Anthony (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: Anthony Brooks (Searle?)
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Country: USA (Belize?)
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: mid 10 avg of 12
Time Cubing: 2 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 20 months or so
Favorite Music Genre: Alternative
Favorite Video Game Genre: FPS
Favorite Movie Genre: Action
Favorite Hobby: Do you seriously have to ask?


----------



## joey (Apr 28, 2010)

4Chan said:


> *3x3 Method: ZB.*



It's a lonely world~


----------



## Innocence (Apr 28, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Name: John Kim
> Age: 15
> Sex: Male
> Country: USA
> ...



I dub thee my twin. Seriously though. (PM me your D.O.B Pl0x.)

Name: Ryan Paroz
Age: 15 7/12 to be more exact. Cause it matters until you're old. 
Sex: Male
Country: Australia
3x3 Method: CFOP Full PLL 55/57 OLL, but switching to ZZ. (EOLine+blockbuilding/f2l+ZZ-a/COLL) Ty for the brackets KorenCuber.
Personal Record: 12.9x
Time Cubing: 9/10 Months. More like 6 of steady practise though.
Time Cubing with Current Method: Basically that, minus a few weeks.
Favorite Music Genre: All of them. I dislike rap the most.
Favorite Video Game Genre: RTS, I'd have to say.
Favorite Movie Genre: Good ones. Not really fussed.
Favorite Hobby: A million and one things. Probably music.
Your Number One Value in Life: I don't understand the question, but I'd have to say either Jesus in one respect, and then in the other I'd say to have a purpose.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: Nick
Age: 13
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Fridrich (intuitive F2L and 3 look LL)
Personal Record: 12.xy
Time Cubing: 1 1/2 years approx.
Time Cubing with current method: ever since getting past beginner method
Favorite Music Genre: anything except country
Favorite Video Game Genre: xtreme sports FTW!
Favorite Hobby: Skateboarding maybe? FB?
#1 Value in Life: positive moral values


----------



## wing92 (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: Ben
Age: 17, 18 in about a month and a week
Sex: M
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Fridrich
Personal Record: 15.00
Time Cubing: about a year and a half
Time Cubing with Current Method: i think about a year
Favorite Music Genre: rock/metal (favorite bands are breaking benjamin and august burns red)
Favorite Video Game Genre: FPS
Favorite Movie Genre: comedy
Favorite Hobby: video games
Your Number One Value in Life: God


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: David Lechuga
Age: 13 (14 in 2 months)
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 14.xy
Time Cubing: December 2007
Time Cubing with Current Method: May 2008?
Favorite Music Genre: 90's Alternative Rock and Weezer. 
Favorite Video Game Genre: Halo?
Favorite Movie Genre: Oscar worthy 
Favorite Hobby: Baseball, Violin, Juggling


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 28, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I went through this thread to see if I replied yet, and I noticed Sarah replied in this thread last year already too. LOL xD


lol I just noticed that.  I had a lot of similar answers too.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: Edward Brum 
Age: 20
Sex: Sure, why not.
Country: The one with that guy that did the thing.
3x3 Method: ZZ (wishing for ZZ-d)
Personal Record: 9.95
Time Cubing: 1 year
Time Cubing with Current Method: 3 months
Favorite Music Genre: Classical
Favorite Video Game Genre: Pew pew
Favorite Movie Genre: Don't watch many movies.
Favorite Hobby: Programming is fun.
Your Number One Value in Life: Not god.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: David Phelps (no relation)
Age:17
Sex:Male
Country:U.S. of A.
3x3 Method:Fridrich F2L with 2LOLL and 1LPLL
Personal Record:31.75 seconds (unoffficial) (Also had a time in 29-30 range, unsure of time though.)
Time Cubing: 2.5 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 6 months?
Favorite Music Genre: Metal
Favorite Video Game Genre: RPG
Favorite Movie Genre: Sci-fi
Favorite Hobby: Cubing
Your Number One Value in Life: Intelligence


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: Kara
Age: 16
Sex: Female
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Fridrich
PB: See Sig
Time Cubing:First Solved 2 years, speedsolving 1 year
Time Cubing with Current Method: 6 months
Favorite Music Genre: Pop
Favorite Video Game Genre: Platformer
Favorite Movie Genre: Chick Flick
Favorite Hobby: Theat*re*
Your Number One Value in Life: Be Successful


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 28, 2010)

Name:Calvin Le
Age:13
Sex:With a female please!
Country:US of A
3x3 Method:Fridrich CFOP
Personal Record:27.21
Time Cubing:Exactly 2 Years
Time Cubing with Current Method: (Some have switched):Nine months
Favorite Music Genre: (Be specific here, if is rock, say what kind of rock it is (prog, alt, etc.) Anime, Pop, Techno
Favorite Video Game Genre:Action, 1st Person Shooter, Interactive
Favorite Movie Genre:Half romance half action
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing )laying piano
Your Number One Value in Life: Every person linked to me who respects me.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 28, 2010)

This is pointless but whatever.
Name: Thomas
Sex: Male
Country: AUS
3x3 Method: F2L +CFOP
Time Cubing: Boot 1 year.
Time Cubing with Current method:About 10 months (used Roux for about 2)
Favorite Music Genre: Stuff with violins.
Favorite Game Genres: JRPG, RPG, Platformers, 3rd person shooter.
Favorite Movie Genre: Don't really have one.
Favorite Hobby: Gaming, I spose.
Number one value in life: Not really sure.


----------



## idpapro (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: Joshua Nagel
Age: 17
Sex: Male!.
Country: USAUSAUSAUSA
3x3 Method: fridrich!!
Personal Record: 13.23
Time Cubing: about 2 years
Time Cubing with Current Method:ummm 1.6 years?
Favorite Music Genre: anything good, clasic rock rock, rap etc.
Favorite Video Game Genre: eeh first person shooters?
Favorite Movie Genre: HOT FUZZ.. wait
Favorite Hobby: err, driving? firefighting?
Your Number One Value in Life: live life to the fullest having provided for god first


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll join in on the thread bumping fun!!!

Name: Ryan DeLine
Age: 24
Sex: Once or twice, Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Fridrich
Personal Record: Sig
Time Cubing: 7 Years (I know PB is pathetic)
Time Cubing with Current Method: Same
Favorite Music Genre: Country, Rock, Alternative, Metal
Favorite Video Game Genre: Sports, First person shooter
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy
Favorite Hobby: Poker, Karaokee
Your Number One Value in Life: Life itself


----------



## cube_addict0r (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: Jorren Hospers
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Country: Belgium
3x3 Method: LBL (I can do Fridrich F2L but I prefer LBL for now, and planning to learn 2-Look OLL/PLL, will fully learn Fridrich if I get my hands on a DIY, using a storebought cube now)
Personal Record: 59.20
Time Cubing: Since March, 2010, so 2 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: Ever since I started, so 2 months
Favorite Music Genre: Electro/House
Favorite Video Game Genre: Used to be MMORPG and racing for a long time, no longer playing any video games now.
Favorite Movie Genre: Horror
Favorite Hobby: Make music
Your Number One Value in Life: Peace and respect for everyone.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: Katie Imnotastalkersobackoff
Age: 13
Sex: whaddyayouthink? Female
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Fredrich
Personal Record: 16.07 seconds
Time Cubing: 2 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 6 months
Favorite Music Genre: Pop, justin bieber!!
Favorite Video Game Genre: Simulation
Favorite Movie Genre: IDK. I liked Avatar
Favorite Hobby: Music Recording, Ipod Touch Apps
Your Number One Value in Life: Family Comes Before All


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: Nicholas Ho
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Country: Singapore
3x3 Method: sandwich
Personal Record: 13.xy
Time Cubing: since july 2007
Time Cubing with current method: 4-5 months
Favorite Music Genre: Classical, Christian Rock
Favorite Video Game Genre: soccer?
Favorite Hobby: cubing LOL
#1 Value in Life: something


----------



## chris410 (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: Chris Romano
Age: 30's ;-)
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Fridrich 2-Look OLL / finishing full PLL
Personal Record: Official 42.05 Unofficial 28.96
Time Cubing: 6 month
Time Cubing with Current Method: 4 months
Favorite Music Genre: varies
Favorite Video Game Genre: first person shooters and racing games
Favorite Movie Genre: varies
Favorite Non-Cubing Hobby: cycling, motorcycling, math, reading, and computing
Your Number One Value in Life: You get what you settle for in life


----------



## Novriil (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: Uku
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Country: Estonia
3x3 Method: Full fridrich
Personal Record: single NL: 9.70 ao5: somewhere 13-14 seconds.
Time Cubing:Few years.. Actually I'dsay I started cubing a year ago but I have solved 3x3 many years ago.
Time Cubing with Current Method: About a year.
Favorite Music Genre: Rock (Nirvana, Foo Fighters, Linkin park..) and pop also.
Favorite Video Game Genre: Super Mario 
Favorite Movie Genre: Action/Comedy
Favorite Hobby: Basketball, running
Your Number One Value in Life: Umm...


----------



## rcbeyer (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: Rian Beyer
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Petrus F2L, OLL, PLL
Personal Record: single - 23.33; average - 27.92 (official times in profile)
Time Cubing: March '10 (been able to solve for a long time, just started speedcubing)

Time Cubing with Current Method: March '10
Favorite Music Genre: Classic Rock
Favorite Video Game Genre: RPG
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy
Favorite Hobby: Programming
Your Number One Value in Life: My family


----------



## MiloD (Apr 28, 2010)

Name: Milo
Age: 23
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Petrus
Personal Record: 11.xx
Time Cubing: 2 years on and off, maybe 1 year total
Time Cubing with Current Method: since the beginning


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 28, 2010)

oh well

Name: Waffle
Age: 18
Sex: Male.
Country: Waffletopia aka Princeton.
3x3 Method: Rewks.
Personal Record: Sniggle - 8.43 Avg of 5 - 11.08 Avg of 12 - 12.33
Time Cubing: Since January 2006
Time Cubing with Current Method: Since 2008
Favorite Music Genre: Metal, Anime, Rock.
Favorite Video Game Genre: RPG and racing.
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy
Favorite Hobby: Sleeping, eating


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Dec 30, 2010)

Name: Adam
Age: 12
Sex: Male
Country: Malaysia
3x3 Method: A mix between CFOP and LBL
Personal Record: 24.00
Time Cubing:Mid '07
Time Cubing with Current Method: 1 yr

Favorite Music Genre: Hip Hop, R&B, Rap
Favorite Video Game Genre: Sports, War, Violance
Favorite Movie Genre: Action, Sci-Fi
Favorite Hobby: Sleeping
Your Number One Value in Life: Family


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 30, 2010)

lol 8-month-old thread, but whatever

Name: Justin
Age: 16
Sex: M
Country: USA
3x3 Method: CFOP with partial OLL..
Personal Record: 12.70 single / 16.83 avg12
Time Cubing: 7 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: not sure
Favorite Music Genre: anything that I am not listening to
Favorite Video Game Genre: fun ones
Favorite Movie Genre: ones that aren't boring
Favorite Hobby: (besides cubing) piano
Your Number One Value in Life: being alive


----------



## maggot (Dec 30, 2010)

since it back on the main page.... 

Name: Sachirou Furayami
Age: 32
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Fridrich
edit: Personal record: 10.4 single 14.5 avg 5 16.2 avg 12
Time cubing: 2 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: < 1 year
Favorite Music Genre: Classical piano
Favorite Video Game Genre: music (iidx, popn, o2jam etc.)
Favorite Movie Genre: Shounen, 
Favorite Hobby: music (piano, guitar, anything that makes noise), cooking, beer, go, anime, math... hard to pick a favorite ; w;
Your Number One Value in Life: there is so much knowledge in the world, never stop learning!


this thread makes me feel very old. i went through a lot of the posts and i could swear that 90% is under 18 with another 5% under 25 lol.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 30, 2010)

Might as well update.

Name: Brandon Harnish
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: F2L + LL. Whatever I'm given I work with. Predominantly, I use CFOP.
Personal Record: 7.32 with an LL skip.
Time Cubing: January 7, 2009
Time Cubing with Current Method: Four months-ish?
Favorite Music Genre: Classical, Electronic
Favorite Video Game Genre: Puzzle
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy/Adventure
Favorite Hobby: JamLegend, piano
Your Number One Value in Life: I don't value anything the best at the moment.


----------



## TheJCube (Dec 30, 2010)

Name: Justin
Age: 13
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Basic F2L? lol, 2-Look OLL, Full PLL
Personal Record: 14.09 single, 18.52 Ao5
Time Cubing: April 2009 (1 year, 8 months)
Time Cubing with Current Method: 1 year, 2 months (but I learned all PLL's today)
Favorite Music Genre: Pop and Hip-Hop
Favorite Video Game Genre: Mario and a little bit of CoD (wow, those aren't genres)
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy and Action
Favorite Hobby: Drawing
Your Number One Value in Life: Be a newb, not a noob


----------



## JackJ (Dec 30, 2010)

Name: Jack Johnston
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Country: United States
3x3 Method: CFOP 2loll full pll
PB: 14.98 Average of 5
Time Cubing: September 29, 2008
Time Cubing with Current Method: Over 2 years
Favorite Genre of Music: Jack Johnson, Augustana etc...
Favorite Video Game Genre: Ehh. 3rd person shooters (GTA etc...)
Favorite Hobby: Reading or cubing
Your Number One Value in Life: Live it to the fullest


----------



## ianography (Dec 30, 2010)

Name: Ian 
Age: 13
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: F2L, 2-Look OLL, Full PLL
Personal Record: 11.96 (extremely easy, by the way)
Time Cubing: Since some time in January of 2009, during 5th Grade
Time Cubing with Current Method: Today (I FINALLY LEARNED FULL PLL!!!)
Favorite Music Genre: I don't really listen to music, but I would say rock
Favorite Video Game Genre: Adventure
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy
Favorite Hobby Besides Cubing: Uhhhh.... I'll get back to you later
Number One Value in Life: To stay myself and not let anybody else influence me (besides when I'm being completely ignorant about something)


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Dec 30, 2010)

Name:Steve Adams
Age: 27
Sex: male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Fridrich
Personal Record: 19.07 sec
Time Cubing: 2 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: (Some have switched) 8 months
Favorite Music Genre: (Be specific here, if is rock, say what kind of rock it is (prog, alt, etc.)all types of rock
Favorite Video Game Genre: GTA, Halo type games.
Favorite Movie Genre: Action
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing ) 3d design
Your Number One Value in Life: Always be yourself and don't let others try and stop you from achieving your goal.


----------



## cuberr (Dec 30, 2010)

Name: Lauren
Age: 17
Sex: Female
Country: United States
3x3 Method: F2L, 2-look OLL and learning Full PLL
Personal Record: 22.94
Time Cubing: Some time in July 2010
Time Cubing with Current Method: Well I started learning full PLL a few days ago so not long
Favorite Music Genre: pop and hip-hop
Favorite Video Game Genre: mario, dance, anything fun i guess. played call of duty recently and actually thought that was really fun
Favorite Movie Genre: comedy
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing ) sports i guess
Your Number One Value in Life: friends and staying true to myself


----------



## Jukuren (Dec 30, 2010)

Name: Christian Nansel
Age: 26
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: ZZ
Personal Record: 15.5
Time Cubing: 1 year
Time Cubing with Current Method: 6 months
Favorite Music Genre: Electronica
Favorite Video Game Genre: FPS
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy
Favorite Hobby: Art
Your Number One Value in Life: Understanding... to become enlightened


----------



## NeedReality (Dec 30, 2010)

Name: Nicholas Markopoulos
Age: 17
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Roux (from CFOP)
Personal Record: 12.19
Time Cubing: A little over 2 years off and on (Sept. 2008)
Time Cubing with Current Method: ~3 months
Favorite Music Genre: Blues Rock (SRV, Allman Bros., ZZ Top, Bonamassa, etc.)
Favorite Video Game Genre: RPGs when I actually play video games
Favorite Movie Genre: Sci-Fi/Fantasy
Favorite Hobby: Guitar
Your Number One Value in Life: Treat others with respect


----------



## Tall5001 (Dec 30, 2010)

Name: Slater Metz
Age: 17
Sex: Male
Country: United States of America
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 16.81
Time Cubing:~9 months as of now i started in april
Time Cubing with Current Method: ~7 months 
Favorite Music Genre:Classic Rock, Hip hop, Pop
Favorite Video Game Genre: FPS
Favorite Movie Genre: Action/Sci-Fi
Favorite Hobby: Football, Wrestling
Your Number One Value in Life: if you believe you can do it you can do anything!


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 30, 2010)

Name: Alecs
Age: 15
Sex: Male.
Country: Philippines
3x3 Method: Roux (with some tweaks), Waterman hybrid and Heise hybrid (depends on scramble)
Personal Record: 11.09 seconds single, 17.04 ao5, 19.57 ao12, 21.76 ao100
Time Cubing: a year
Time Cubing with Current Method: Roux- 3 months/ Waterman hybrid- 2 months/ Heise hybrid- 2 months (Depends on scramble, actually. I don't know my main.)
Favorite Music Genre: Metalcore
Favorite Video Game Genre: Adventure, FPS
Favorite Movie Genre: any anime movie out there
Favorite Hobby: watching anime, drawing
Your Number One Value in Life: live life without regrets


----------



## Attila (Dec 30, 2010)

Name: Attila Horváth
Age: 44
Sex: male
Country: Hungary
3x3 Method: My own corners first method, i use only for FMC.
Personal Record: 26 HTM moves in FMC (unofficial, online competition)
Time Cubing: since 1979, but i not practice 1982-2007.
Time Cubing with Current Method: since 1.5 years 
Favorite Music Genre: hard rock
Favorite Video Game Genre: not exist
Favorite Movie Genre: comedy
Favorite Hobby: only cubing
Your Number One Value in Life: my family


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 30, 2010)

Name:Jake Bueler ( i am not revealing my middle name)
Age: 16
Sex: not right now i'm tired.
Country: Canada
3x3 Method: Full fridrich some oll's not learnt yet.
Personal Record: 6.00 (8.18 filmed)
Time Cubing:2009 summmer?
Time Cubing with Current Method: well i've always used fridrich, either it be beginners, all the way to full. ive always used fridrich
Favorite Music Genre: Metal (metallica metal), Prog-rock, not sure what the genre is, but muse is one of my fav bands.
Favorite Video Game Genre: FPS, actually any game thats fun....
Favorite Movie Genre: .........really? why am i still doing this?
Favorite Hobby: longboarding, snowboarding, surfing, ipod touch modding?
Your Number One Value in Life: my life.


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 30, 2010)

Name:Justin Harder
Age:15
Sex:Male
Country:United States Of America (Place)
3x3 Method:Roux (from CFOP)
Personal Record:15.18(16.54 with freddy fred)
Time Cubing:October 2009
Time Cubing with Current Method: 2 Months
Favorite Music Genre: Metal(errr... mastadon, Strapping yourng lad and gojira are favorites
Favorite Video Game Genre:Shoot em up, RPG
Favorite Movie Genre:Non-fiction
Favorite Hobby: Doing Ap Homework
Your Number One Value in Life:Staying Alive to rubiks cube


----------



## Joël (Dec 30, 2010)

Name: Joel van Noort
Age: 26
Sex: m
Country: the Netherlands
3x3 Method: CFOP (You call it "Fridrich")
Personal Record: 7.96 single? Not sure, it was a long time ago.
Time Cubing: 7 years.
Time Cubing with Current Method: 7 years(Some have switched)
Favorite Music Genre: None
Favorite Video Game Genre: RTS? And simple games like stepmania
Favorite Movie Genre: Action (but it should also have a decent plot)
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing ) inline skating
Your Number One Value in Life: My physical integrity and privacy.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Dec 30, 2010)

Name: Rhys Loudon
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Country: New Zealand
3x3 Method: Fridrich 
Personal Record: 16.64
Time Cubing: 1 1/2 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 4 months
Favorite Music Genre: Classic Rock (AC/DC, Poison, Scorpions)
Favorite Video Game Genre: FPS (Combat Arms, MW2)
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy, Action, Horror.
Favorite Hobby: Apart from cubing Guitar
Your Number One Value in Life: Cubes?


----------



## theace (Dec 30, 2010)

Name: Akshay Rao
Age: 20
Sex: Male
Country: India
3x3 Method: Fridrich
Personal Record: Single - 16.91 Avg - 21ish
Time Cubing: Since August 2009.
Time Cubing with Current Method: Since mid November or Early December 2009 
Favorite Music Genre: Rock (Classic, Progressive, Alternative, Punk, Soft); Metal (Old School Thrash, Progressive); Country and Western
Favourite Musicians: Metallica, Megadeth, Dream Theater, BFMV, Deep Purple, GnR, MLTR, Bon Jovi, AC/DC, Breaking Benjamin, Def Leppard, Drajonforce, Green Day, Joe Satriani, Steve Vai, Linkin Park, Kenny Rogers, Nickelback, Payl Gilbert, Pink Floyd, Simple Plan, Taylor Swift, Train, Westlife, 3 Doors Down, Scorpions
Favorite Video Game Genre: Racing, MMORPG, Certain FPS like CoD, Crysis, etc
Favorite Movie Genre: SciFi, Fantasy, Comedy
Favorite Hobby: Music (Guitaring - lolword, Drumming)
Your Number One Value in Life: There are a couple actually... Enjoy your life to the fullest, you get only one chance at it. Screw what society thinks. Hell with people's judgement.. What matters is keeping the ones you love happy. Don't believe in something or follow it JUST because it's culture. If it defies your logic, don't do it. (This is a quote, but it's something I live by) One day, your life will flash before your eyes... Make sure it's worth watching.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Dec 30, 2010)

Name: Tom Gould
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Country: United Kingdom
3x3 Method: Fridrich (2 look OLL)
Personal Record: See my signature.
Time Cubing: About 2 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: About a year
Favorite Music Genre: I've given a couple of examples for each genre. Indie rock (Snow Patrol, Vampire Weekend), alternative rock (Coldplay, Doves), post-rock (Sigur Ros, Explosions In The Sky), instrumental/electronic (M83), prog-rock (Mike Oldfield), minimalist (Philip Glass)
Favorite Video Game Genre: Sandbox, adventure, RPG
Favorite Movie Genre: Science fiction, action
Favorite Hobby: Sleeping, reading
Your Number One Value in Life: Think


----------



## Olji (Dec 30, 2010)

Name: Rickard Jonsson
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Country: Sweden
3x3 Method: CFOP with 2look OLL
Personal Record: 22.44s
Time Cubing: 9 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: 8 months, layer by layer before ^o^
Favorite Music Genre: melodic metalcore and hardstyle
Favorite Video Game Genre: guess its fps mostly, but i like most genres, as long as there's good games that is
Favorite Movie Genre: comedy
Favorite Hobby: pen spinning / shuffling / drawing
Your Number One Value in Life: living life to the fullest, "Carpe diem"


----------



## Godmil (Dec 30, 2010)

Name: Gordon Miller
Age: 31
Sex: Male
Country: UK (Scotland)
3x3 Method: Fridrich (Full)
Personal Record: Single: 20.77, Ao100: ~33
Time Cubing: 4 Months
Time Cubing with Current Method: (2LLL) 2 Months
Favorite Music Genre: Not listening to much at the moment (iPod is just full of podcasts), but I still like Cradle of Filth.
Favorite Video Game Genre: FPS, RPG, indie, but mostly just Trials2
Favorite Movie Genre: Lynchian
Favorite Hobby: Video Games


----------



## EricReese (Dec 30, 2010)

Name: Eric Reese
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: CFOP with 2look OLL
Personal Record: 14.62 NL single, ao12, 22.95
Time Cubing: < 3 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: see above post (I never did a LBL method)
Favorite Music Genre: anything Rise Against
Favorite Video Game Genre: RTS such as Starcraft
Favorite Movie Genre: comedy
Favorite Hobby: Cubing
Your Number One Value in Life: Not lying


----------



## coinman (Dec 30, 2010)

Name: Tommy Gustavsson 
Age: 45
Sex: m
Country: Sweden
3x3 Method: CFOP with about 40 OLLs and full PLL. 
Personal Record: 17.09. Avg of 5 20.5-ish. 
Time Cubing: 30 yers but almost no practice 1982-83 to 2005. 
Time Cubing with Current Method: I started learning CFOP in 2005 and i'm still learning  
Favorite Music Genre: Listening to most kinds of music as long as it's good. 
Favorite Video Game Genre: Adventure and RPG. I played a lot of Diablo and i'm currently playing Heroes Of might and magic V. 
Favorite Movie Genre: All of them as long as it's a good movie. 
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing ) metal detecting, collecting things (matchboxes, coins, old postcards etc.) downhill skiing, inline skating. 
Your Number One Value in Life: Freedom to do what i fell like as long it's not contradicting my or anyone's normal moral.


----------



## celli (Dec 30, 2010)

Name: Celine (I won't tell my last name)
Age: 15
Sex: female
Country: The Netherlands
3x3 Method: Fridrich with 2-look-oll and (almost) 2-look-pll
Personal Record: 18.10 (in my sig)
Time Cubing: since may 14 2010, so 7.5 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: since september, so 4 months
Favorite Music Genre: musicals!!! Especially Spring Awakening and some music from Glee 
Favorite Video Game Genre: when I used to game: race
Favorite Movie Genre: comedy
Favorite Hobby: cubing  and reading, acting, sports (running, mountainbike, tennis)
Your Number One Value in Life: happiness  and be myself, do what I like


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Name*: Stachu Korick
*Age:* 18
*Sex:* Male
*Country*: USA
*3x3 Method*: CFOP, ZZ, and Petrus with MGLS, CPLS, WV, and other additions.
*Personal Record:* Single: I've no idea what my single is. My average/12 is probably low 16s. I don't keep track anymore.
*Time Cubing:* 3 years, 2 months, 17 days.
*Time Cubing with Current Method: * I've always been switching.
*Favorite Music Genre: * Alternative rock (ex. - Elliott Smith, Damien Rice, Sigur Ros)
*Favorite Video Game Genre: * Super Mario 64
*Favorite Movie Genre: * Romantic comedies.
*Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing )* Super Mario 64. "Cubing" itself isn't really done enough in my house to really consider it a hobby. I post on SS a considerably larger amount than I actual cube. Otherwise, writing.
*Your Number One Value in Life: * Gah, hard one. IRL, I'm really a people-pleaser. I often care about others far more than myself.

My old entry:


Spoiler






statue said:


> Name: Stachu Korick
> Age: 16
> Sex: Male
> Country: The United States of America
> ...


----------



## Seirup (Dec 30, 2010)

Age: 14
Sex: Male
Country: Denmark
3x3 Method: Fridrich
Personal Record: 3x3x3 single, 46 sek
Time Cubing: A little over a month
Time Cubing with Current Method: A week ago i did cornors first, but now im trying mastering F2L
Favorite Music Genre: Hip-Hop/Rap, mostly 1990's Rap like Dre, Eminem, 2pac, NWA, and so
Favorite Video Game Genre: I never play video games
Favorite Movie Genre: Action and comedy. Fav movie Blood in Blood out.
Favorite Hobby: Chess
Your Number One Value in Life: Being Gods child


----------



## AaronsDaBomb (Jan 1, 2011)

Name:Aaron Chen
Age: 13
Sex:Male
Country: Canada
3x3 Method: Intuitive F2l + 2-look OLL + 2-look PLL
Personal Record:21.56
Time Cubing: 5-6 Months (August 2010) 
Time Cubing with Current Method: 2 Months
Favorite Music Genre: R&B
Favorite Video Game Genre: FPS
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy/Action
Favorite Hobby: Basketball
Your Number One Value in Life : Don't be a dick


----------



## goflb (Jan 5, 2011)

Name: darren
Age: 15
Sex: m
Country: aus
3x3 Method: cfop
Personal Record: 16.34
Time Cubing: 2 yrs
Time Cubing with Current Method: 5 months
Favorite Music Genre: 70's - 80's various
Favorite Video Game Genre: adventure rpgs
Favorite Movie Genre: mystery
Favorite Hobby: playing fifa
Your Number One Value in Life: dont eat rotten potatoes


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 5, 2011)

Name: Jules Manalang
Age: 18
Sex: Yes Please with a female
Country: Canada/USA
3x3 Mefod: Roux
Personal Record: Sniggle - 7.98 Avg of 5 - 9.21 Avg of 12 - 10.42
Time Cubing - Some 5 years
Time Cubing with Current Method - Some 3 years
Favorite Music Genre -Rock Industrial Dance
Favorite Video Game Genre: Ask Aurimmeg. RPG and racing
Favorite Movie Genre - Sci-Fi
Favorite Hobby - Competitive eating and robotics. 


Spoiler






waffle=ijm said:


> oh well
> 
> Name: Waffle
> Age: 18
> ...


----------



## Nestor (Jan 5, 2011)

Name: Nestor Sanchez
Age: 32
Sex: Male
Country: Dominican Republic
3x3 Method: Fridrich (still learning OLLs)
Personal Record: 27.54" avg 12 / 20.85" single (non lucky)
Time Cubing: 1 year
Time Cubing with Current Method: 8 months
Favorite Music Genre: Classical music
Favorite Video Game Genre: Real Time Strategy & Online FPS
Favorite Movie Genre: Sci Fi
Favorite Hobby: Body Boarding (actually rollerblading, but I'm currently hurt and I might never recover) & Chess
Your Number One Value in Life: Knowledge


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 5, 2011)

Name: David Lechuga
Age: 14 1/2
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: Singles: 9.85 ll skip, 11.xy full step --- Averages ~14.15ish of 5, 14.50ish of 12 (I do a lot of averages, I don't remeber exact #'s of course )
Time Cubing: December 2007
Time Cubing with Current Method: May 2008?
Favorite Music Genre: 90's Alternative Rock. 
Favorite Video Game Genre: 1st person shooter/ classic arcade
Favorite Movie Genre: _good_ comedies. 
Favorite Hobby: Baseball, Violin



Spoiler



OLD ONE
Name: David Lechuga
Age: 13 (14 in 2 months)
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 14.xy
Time Cubing: December 2007
Time Cubing with Current Method: May 2008?
Favorite Music Genre: 90's Alternative Rock and Weezer. 
Favorite Video Game Genre: Halo?
Favorite Movie Genre: Oscar worthy 
Favorite Hobby: Baseball, Violin, Juggling


----------



## SoSlow (Jan 6, 2011)

Name:nvm
Age:22
Sex:M
Country:USA
3x3 Method:ZZ
Personal Record:40ish, but I rarely time myself (probably have had faster lucky untimed solves but 40-45 is where I am at)
Time Cubing:6 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: 3 months
Favorite Music Genre: Underground hiphop (not overproduced bs about people having too much money i.e. radio)
Favorite Video Game Genre:FPS (Halo, Quake, Shadowrun, etc.)
Favorite Movie Genre:Good Movies (usually falls under drama) or comedy
Favorite Hobby: (Gaming, poetry, unicycling, and footbag)
Your Number One Value in Life:Happiness


----------



## cjp66 (Jan 6, 2011)

Name: Claude
Age: 45
Sex: M
Country: Canada
3x3 Method: usually CFOP, partial edge control, 2 look OLL, PLL. Roux or EOLine for fun sometimes
Personal Records: In the 80's, 17/25. Now 35/50.
Time Cubing: since '82
Time Cubing with Current Method: 3 years
Favorite Music Genre: Alternative, Classic Rock
Favorite Video Game Genre: Age of Empires
Favorite Movie Genre: Dramedy
Favorite Hobby: Programming
Your Number One Value in Life: Truth


----------



## Vinny (Jan 6, 2011)

Name: Vinny Vecchio
Age: 15
Sex:Male
Country: United States
3x3 Method: Fridrich (2 look OLL, ALMOST 1 look PLL)
Personal Record:16.05
Time Cubing: I've been able to solve for 2 years, but I've been seriouslycubing for about 9 or 10 months)
Time Cubing with Current Method: 3-4 months
Favorite Music Genre: Post Hardcore
Favorite Video Game Genre: FPS
Favorite Movie Genre: Action
Favorite Hobby: Snowboarding
Your Number One Value in Life: Be yourself?


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 7, 2011)

Name: Johnson
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Country: Australia
3x3 Method: Fridrich(2-Look Pll and 2-Look Oll)
Personal Record: 13.55
Time Cubing: Started in March 2010, gave up after one week, started again in August, and continuing from then (about 5 months)
Time Cubing with Current Method: About 4 months (Fridrich)
Favorite Music Genre: Many different genres.
Favorite Video Game Genre: FPS? 
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy and Horror
Favorite Hobby: Gaming?
Your Number One Value in Life: To do what my heart tells me.


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 7, 2011)

Name: John
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Fridrich ( Full-PLL and 2-Look OLL)
Personal Record : 6.10 (LL Skip)
Time Cubing: 1 Year and 2 Months
Time Cubing With Current Method: 8 Months
Favorite Music Genre: Everything But Rap and Classical
Favorite Video Game Genre: Guitar Hero
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy
Favorite Hobby: Guitar Hero
Your Number One Value in Life: I havent figured it out yet


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 7, 2011)

Name: Seth
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 10.8
Time Cubing: 1 year 4 Months
Time Cubing with Current Method: 1 Year 1 Month 
Favorite Music Genre: Classic Rock
Favorite Video Game Genre:
Favorite Movie Genre: 
Favorite Hobby: Flying R/C Planes
Your Number One Value in Life:


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 7, 2011)

*Name*: Jonathan Grayum
*Age*: 16
*Sex*: Male
*Country*: USA
*3x3 Method*: My main is Roux. However, that's only with speedsolving. I solve a ton with FreeFOP, Petrus, CFOP, ZZ, CF, comms, etc.
*Personal Record*: Single: Some low 11. I forget really. Average: Avg12 is low 15s. Avg5 is low 13s.
*Time Cubing*: 2 years, 7 months, 16 days.
*Time Cubing with Current Method*: I forget.
*Favorite Music Genre*: It changes constantly. Right now? Whatever genre MUTEMATH is.
*Favorite Video Game Genre*: Arcade style racing games.
*Favorite Movie Genre*: Action. Or Comedy.
*Favorite Hobby*: (next to cubing ) Lé Parkour.
*Your Number One Value in Life*: YHWH. My Lord and my Father.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 9, 2011)

Could be fun.

Name: Thom Moo Kirjava 
Age: 22
Sex: Male
Country: England
3x3 Method: All of them
Personal Record: 7.xx
Time Cubing: 6+ years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 5 years
Favorite Music Genre: N/A
Favorite Video Game Genre: Platforming/Retro
Favorite Movie Genre: N/A
Favorite Hobby: Development
Your Number One Value in Life: I act like the person that people expect me to be.


----------



## RaresB (Jan 11, 2011)

Name: Rares Bostan
Age: 13
Sex: Male
Country: Canada but i was born in romania
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 1/5 15.xx 18.xx
Time Cubing: 4 months just came back from 5 month long break (i didn't include the break)
Time Cubing with Current Method: ~4 months
Favorite Music Genre: Mainstream, i hate rap except for eminem
Favorite Video Game Genre: FPS COD:BO FTW
Favorite Movie Genre: Action and Comedy
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing ) I switch it around all the time, im undecided
Your Number One Value in Life: Yet to be answered


----------



## RubikZz (Jan 11, 2011)

Name: Mathijs Herremans 
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Country: The Netherlands.
3x3 Method: Learning Fridrich Method I know now F2L and I nog 2 Look OLL.
Personal Record: 26.67
Time Cubing: 7 months.
Time Cubing with Current Method: I am now learning the fridrich method I know 2 look OLL and F2L, I am learning 3 months.
Favorite Music Genre: POP, R&B, mainly Rihanna
Favorite Video Game Genre: Simulation, I love The Sims 3, and I don't like shooters.
Favorite Movie Genre: Sience fiction (Star Wars, Avatar) , fantasy (Harry Potter), action (Troy) and Documentaires.
Favorite Hobby: I like Apple and follow the news about Apple.
Your Number One Value in Life: Cubing and Apple (if I understand it).


----------



## Owen (Jan 11, 2011)

I've probably posted here already, but whatever


Name: Owen
Age: Depends
Sex: Male
Country: U.S.A
3x3 Method: Weird corners first thing.
Personal Record: No idea.
Time Cubing: A year and change.
Time Cubing with Current Method: No idea.
Favorite Music Genre: Indie Rock. 
Favorite Video Game Genre: Minecraft. It's it's own genre.
Favorite Movie Genre: No idea.
Favorite Hobby: Programming
Your Number One Value in Life: No idea.


----------



## Waitee (Jan 11, 2011)

Name: Antti Auranen
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Country: Finland
3x3 Method: Fridrich
Personal Record: 34,56s
Time Cubing: 2,5 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 0,5 years
Favorite Music Genre: Electro, dubstep, trance, house etc. etc.
Favorite Video Game Genre: first person shooter (+Minecraft)
Favorite Movie Genre: action
Favorite Hobby: Scouting
Your Number One Value in Life: to be truthful for myself


----------



## dPod121 (Jan 11, 2011)

Name: David
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Country: U.S.A.
3x3 Method: Fridrich
Personal Record: 38.90
Time Cubing: 1.5 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 1 month
Favorite Music Genre: alternative rock, punk rock, ska, classic rock 
Favorite Video Game Genre: FPS, RPG, platformer
Favorite Movie Genre: action
Favorite Hobby: Playing the guitar
Your Number One Value in Life: to be happy


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 16, 2011)

Name: Katie Hull
Age: 14
Sex: Female
Country: U.S.A
3x3 Method: Beginners Method
Personal Record: 10.xx
Time Cubing: Getting close to 3 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 1 1/2 years
Favorite Music Genre: Rap and pop
Favorite Video Game Genre: MMORPG
Favorite Movie Genre: Hate movies. 
Favorite Hobby: Making music
Your Number One Value in Life: Ermm.. lets go with a quote I live by: "Dont listen to what others say. Those that matter don't mind, and those that mind don't matter.


----------



## Vlad (Jan 16, 2011)

Name: Jianu Vlad Bogdan
Age: 25
Sex: M
Country: Romania
3x3 Method: Fridrich
Personal Record: 15.94 (official); 13.07 (unofficial)
Time Cubing: 15 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: 7 months (full Fridrich)
Favorite Music Genre: (Hip Hop, Reggae, Dancehall)
Favorite Video Game Genre: FPS
Favorite Movie Genre: Mistery, Thriller (both goes hand in hand )
Favorite Hobby: (making music)
Your Number One Value in Life: I have more than 1 values in the top of my list.


----------



## GuRoux (May 6, 2013)

Name: Frank Tangtartharakul 
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Roux
Personal Record: 9.21
Time Cubing: 8 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: 6 months
Favorite Video Game Genre: puzzle, action
Favorite Movie Genre: comedy
Favorite Hobby:chess
Your Number One Value in Life: morals


----------



## cubingawsumness (May 6, 2013)

Name: Tiffany Chien
Age: 15
Sex: F
Country: US
3x3 Method: ZZ
Personal Record: 9.96
Time Cubing: ~1.5 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: (Some have switched) ~ 5 months
Favorite Music Genre: (Be specific here, if is rock, say what kind of rock it is (prog, alt, etc.) meh don't really listen to much music
Favorite Video Game Genre: have lived my life mostly deprived of video games unfortunately
Favorite Movie Genre: comedy, action
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing ) reading
Your Number One Value in Life: is intelligence a value? if not, looking at things from different perspectives


----------



## emolover (May 6, 2013)

Name: Trevor Mahoney
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Country: US
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 8.xx
Time Cubing: 4 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: (Some have switched): About 8 months.
Favorite Music Genre: (Be specific here, if is rock, say what kind of rock it is (prog, alt, etc.): My favorites are hard rock, dark rock, metal, post-hardcore, death metal, harmonic death metal.
Favorite Video Game Genre: RPG
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing): Drawing 
Your Number One Value in Life: Never submit to what you don't want.


----------



## erikoui (May 6, 2013)

Name: Erik Sophocleous
Age: 17
Sex: M
Country: Cyprus
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 10.15
Time Cubing: since 2008=5 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 1 year
Favorite Music Genre: Nope
Favorite Video Game Genre: MMORPG/anything multiplayer
Favorite Movie Genre: Fantasy
Favorite Hobby: Drawing(especially 3d stuff)
Your Number One Value in Life: Think before you act.


----------



## cannon4747 (May 6, 2013)

Name: Allen Viljoen
Age: 17
Sex: M
Country: 'murica!!! (USA)
3x3 Method: CFOP (Friedrich)
Personal Record: 11.33
Time Cubing: >3 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: >3 years (i know! its taking me forever to get fast!)
Favorite Music Genre: Alt/Classic Rock
Favorite Video Game Genre: Open-world sandbox/fps/rpg
Favorite Movie Genre: comedy
Favorite Hobby: cubing is main hobby, if it counts, hanging out with friends.
Your Number One Value in Life: Trying to be as Christ-like as possible (despite many failures sometimes leading people to think of me as a hypocrite).


----------



## JasonK (May 6, 2013)

Name: Jason Kilbourn
Age: 19
Sex: M
Country: Australia (Born in England)
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 7.76
Time Cubing: 4 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 4 years
Favourite Music Genre: Metal, particularly metalcore, post-hardcore etc.
Favourite Video Game Genre: RPG
Favourite Movie Genre: Psychological Thriller
Favourite Hobby (next to cubing): No time for hobbies at the moment, if studying counts then that
Your Number One Value in Life: You only get one chance at life. Might as well make the most of it.


----------



## Bestsimple (May 6, 2013)

Name: Ben Woo
Age: 14
Sex: M
Country: Australia 
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: Dunno don't keep track 
Time Cubing: A year?
Time Cubing with Current Method: 5 months
Favourite Music Genre: classical
Favourite Video Game Genre: RPG
Favourite Movie Genre: Psychological Thriller
Favourite Hobby (next to cubing): No time for hobbies at the moment, if studying counts then that
Your Number One Value in Life: You only get one chance at life. Might as well make the most of it.


----------



## cubecraze1 (May 6, 2013)

New bump is kind of stupid. Roux is an option that just needs to be there . There's an other but there's too many roux users for them to all to go into "other". The poll will no doubt be in accurate.


----------



## Masimosir (May 6, 2013)

Name: Horatio Woon
Age:17
Sex: M
Country: Singapore
3x3 method : Roux 
Personal Record : 13.69
Time Cubing : about 7 months
Time Cubing with Current Method : 4 months
Favourite Music Genre : Nope
Favourite Video game Genre : Sport , fps
Favourite Movie Genre : comedy , action
Favourite Hobby beside Cubing : Cycling and Baseball
Your Number one Value in Life : Respect and do anything in the name of "FUN"(so as to say enjoy life)


----------



## Bestsimple (May 6, 2013)

A flood of roux users......


----------



## GaDiBo (May 6, 2013)

Name: La Văn Tiến
Age: will 17 in July
Sex: male
Country: Hồ Chí Minh city, Việt Nam
3x3 Method: Friedrich
Personal Record: 32.8s
Time Cubing: about 2 months
Time Cubing my Current Method: about 1.5 months 
Favorite Music Genre: rap
Favorite Video Game Genre: DotA
Favorite Movie Genre: science
Favorite Hobby beside cubing: science research
Your Number One Value in Life: "định" in Vietnamese that mean "focus"


----------



## JasonK (May 6, 2013)

Bestsimple said:


> Name: Ben Woo
> Age: 14
> Sex: M
> Country: Australia
> ...



Did you intentionally copy the last four answers from me?


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (May 6, 2013)

Name: Ooi Yan Qing
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Country: Malaysia
3x3 Method: Roux
Personal Record:10.67s
Time Cubing: 2 years of serious cubing
Time Cubing with Current Method: 6 months
Favorite Music Genre: K-POP
Favorite Video Game Genre: DotA
Favorite Movie Genre: Philosphy
Favorite Hobby: None
Your Number One Value in Life: Confidence


----------



## ben1996123 (May 6, 2013)

Name: ben whitmore
Age: 17
Sex: stallion
Country: uk
3x3 Method: clop (cross,layers,oll,pll)
Personal Record: 7.77
Time Cubing: forever
Time Cubing with Current Method: about 5 years
Favourite Music Genre: pony
Favourite Video Game Genre: pony
Favourite Movie Genre: do 9 hour pony videos count
Favourite Hobby (next to cubing): ponies
Your Number One Value in Life: ponies


----------



## ottozing (May 6, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Did you intentionally copy the last four answers from me?



It's Ben...... 

Anyhoo

Name: Jayden (Jay) McNeill
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Country: Australia
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal record: 7.09
Time cubing: 2 years 2 months
Time cubing with current method: 1 year 4 months
Favourite Music Genre: Metal stuff
Favourite Video Game Genre: I don't play video games
Favourite Hobby (next to cubing): Guitar. Although I don't practice as much as I used to
Your Number One Value in Life: What Jason said  #yolo


----------



## mDiPalma (May 6, 2013)

Name: Matthew DiPalma 
Age: 18
Sex: M
Country: USA
3x3 Method: ZZ
Personal Record: 7
Time Cubing: ~2 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: ~π/e years
Favorite Music Genre: Electronic
Favorite Video Game Genre: 3rd person fighting (SSB{B})
Favorite Movie Genre: PG or G rating
Favorite Hobby: Trolling irl
Your Number One Value in Life: Independence + Friendship


----------



## aznanimedude (May 6, 2013)

Name: Lean Villanueva
Age: 24
Sex: M
Country: USA
3x3 Method: ZZ
Personal Record: 13.something (in my sig)
Time Cubing: 3ish years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 1.5ish years
Favorite Music Genre: Random Asian Pop and Da WubWubWub
Favorite Video Game Genre: RPGs and MMOs
Favorite Movie Genre: what is movie?
Favorite Hobby: meh
Your Number One Value in Life: O______O


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (May 6, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> Favorite Video Game Genre: 3rd person fighting (SSB{*M*})



FTFY


----------



## Isaac Paurus (May 6, 2013)

Name: Isaac
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Fridrich
Personal Record:15.56
Time Cubing: 6 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: (Some have switched) 6months
Favorite Music Genre: alt rock, punk rock, classic rock, grunge
Favorite Video Game Genre: FPS
Favorite Movie Genre: comedy/action
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing ) guitar
Your Number One Value in Life: happiness


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 6, 2013)

Name: Melody Hung
Age: 32
Sex: Female
Country: Canada
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 10.05
Time Cubing: idk... 26 or 27 years? But didn't care about speed way back then.
Time Cubing with Current Method: 1.5 years
Favorite Music Genre: Classical - Romantic Period
Favorite Video Game Genre: Strategy/RPG
Favorite Movie Genre: Romantic Comedy
Favorite Hobby: Does counting Cheerios and changing diapers count? lol... j/k. Seriously, it's hard to say... they usually take turns at different times of my life. Violin, reading, and cross-stitching are some recurring ones. Right now, it's only cubing.
Your Number One Value in Life: God

Edit: *1000TH POST!!!*


----------



## Patrick M (May 6, 2013)

Name: Patrick Miller
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Country: USA, Georgia.
3x3 Method: Fridrich. 21/21 Plls and about 34 OLL's
Personal Record: 11.73 NL 
Time Cubing: I've known how for about 5 years, but quit for a while. About 6 months ago I started back and finally am getting pretty consistent sub-20.
Time Cubing with Current Method: about 5 years.
Favorite Music Genre: Techno/Video game remixes. I like listening to ParagonX9. If you haven't heard, go try it!
Favorite Video Game Genre: Ehhh. I Need to play more... But adventure. 
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy!
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing , Darn!) Programming. 
Your Number One Value in Life: Family.


----------



## Dacuba (May 6, 2013)

*Name:* Erik Strub
*Age:* 19
*Sex:* Male
*Country:* Germany
*3x3 Method:* CFOP (Add - Ons: Some COLL))
*Personal Record:* 7.81
*Time Cubing:* April '10
*Time Cubing with Current Method: (Some have switched)* /
*Favorite Music Genre: (Be specific here, if is rock, say what kind of rock it is (prog, alt, etc.)* Soft Dubstep, Charts
*Favorite Video Game Genre:* Football/Soccer (Fifa)
*Favorite Movie Genre:* Thriller/Horror (No Splatter)
*Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing )* Sitting ball (not famous, something together with handicapped people)
*Your Number One Value in Life:* Happiness


----------



## manstrong (May 6, 2013)

Why did this take off 13 hours ago? The original poster hasn't been active in 7 months.


----------



## Petro Leum (May 6, 2013)

manstrong said:


> Why did this take off 13 hours ago? The original poster hasn't been active in 7 months.



why not? still an interesting poll.

Age: 17
Sex: male
Country: Germany
3x3 Method: ZZ with COLL/ some ZBLL
Personal Record: 7.76
Time Cubing: since christmas '11
Time Cubing with Current Method: (Some have switched) bout a year
Favorite Music Genre: (Be specific here, if is rock, say what kind of rock it is (prog, alt, etc.) progressive rock, classical stuff
Favorite Video Game Genre: no favourite
Favorite Movie Genre: thrillers
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing ) gaming
Your Number One Value in Life: my health, physically and mentally


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (May 6, 2013)

Name: Dylan Clark
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Country: Scotland
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 17.xx
Time Cubing: November '12
Time Cubing with Current Method: 5 Months
Favorite Music Genre: Like all music genres.
Favorite Video Game Genre: Adventure
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy and Horror
Favorite Hobby: Speedrunning (Video Games)
Your Number One Value in Life: Happiness


----------



## angham (May 6, 2013)

Name: Angus Hamill
Age:17
Sex:Male
Country:England
3x3 Method:CF2OP
Personal Record:11.11
Time Cubing:~3 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: (Some have switched) Kinda hard to say, I switched to ZZ a number of times
Favorite Music Genre: (Be specific here, if is rock, say what kind of rock it is (prog, alt, etc.) Anything that sounds good
Favorite Video Game Genre: Anything, as long as it's challenging
Favorite Movie Genre: No real preference
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing )Music (trumpet)
Your Number One Value in Life: Enjoying myself


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (May 6, 2013)

Name: Andrew 
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Country: U.S.A.
3x3 Method: *ROUX*
Personal Record: 14.41
Time Cubing: Almost a year
Time Cubing with Current Method: Started with Fridrich, switched to Roux. So about 6 months
Favorite Music Genre: Progressive House and Classical
Favorite Video Game Genre: RPG
Favorite Movie Genre: Action/Mystery/Horror
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing ) programming or drawing...
Your Number One Value in Life: Love..wait what?


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 6, 2013)

Name: Ross Patrick- Harvey. Svensson-Hornbostel
Age: 15
Sex: Boy
Country: Canada
3x3 Method: Roux (join us)
Personal Record: 11.803
Time Cubing: 10months 
Time Cubing with Current Method: 7months
Favourite Music Genre: Heavy Metal, Death Core, Dubstep, Punk Rock
Favourite Video Game Genre: Fantasy 
Favourite Movie Genre: Horror, Drama
Favourite Hobby: Martial Arts Tricking
Your Number One Value in Life: Kindness


----------



## 5BLD (May 6, 2013)

Name: Alex
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Country: England
3x3 Method: Roux
Personal Record: 4.80
Time Cubing: 2 and a half years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 2 years
Favourite Music Genre: Jazz and obscure folk music
Favourite Video Game Genre: Puzzle games/ Horror
Favourite Movie Genre: Horror/ sci-fi
Favourite Hobby: Woodcarving
Your Number One Value in Life: Friendship


----------



## emolover (May 6, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> Name: Ross Patrick- Harvey. Svensson-Hornbostel
> Favourite Music Genre: Heavy Metal, Death Core,



Hell yea!


----------



## Lchu613 (May 6, 2013)

Name: Landon *Chu*
Age: 13
Sex: Male
Country: Born in U.S
3x3 Method: CFOP, dabbling w/ Roux
PB: 14.91 seconds full-step, 9.xx on world's worst scramble
Time Cubing:WHO KNOWS?Favorite Music Genre: Classical, Romantic period (Beethoven, Chopin, Tchaikovsky)
Favorite Video Game Genre: N/A 
Favorite Movie Genre: IDK (But screw horror movies)
Favorite Hobby (other than cubing): Piano (does that count?), reading, learning to program, etcetcetc.
#1 Value in Life:


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Can I get back to you on that?


----------



## Iggy (May 6, 2013)

Name: Ainesh Sevellaraja
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Country: Malaysia
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 8.43
Time Cubing: 3.5 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: ~3 years
Favourite Music Genre: Rock, classical, stuff like that
Favourite Video Game Genre: I don't play video games
Favourite Movie Genre: Sci-Fi, Action, Comedy
Favourite Hobby (other than cubing): Piano, but I don't practice as often as before
Your Number One Value in Life: The people I care about? lol


----------



## blackzabbathfan (May 6, 2013)

Name: Colin Boyd
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 8.89 
Time Cubing: 4.5 Years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 2.5 Years
Favorite Music Genre: Indie Rock, Ska, Reggae, Alt.
Favorite Video Game Genre: Flash
Favorite Movie Genre: Drama, Thriller, Action, Fantacy/Sci-fi
Favorite Hobby (other than cubing): Yoyoing
Number One Value in Life: Friends I guess.


----------



## kcl (May 6, 2013)

Lol roux wasn't even existing when this post was made. 
I'll do it anyway..
Name: Kennan LeJeune
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 method: Full CFOP minus full OLL. So CFOP with 3lll. 
Personal record: 10.14L 10.25NL 
Time cubing: 4 months of solving, 3 months of speedcubing plus a few days of May at the moment 
Time with current method: 3 months
Favorite music genre: Anything but country or heavy metal. Particularly dubstep and classical. 
Favorite video game: Cubing and yoyoing. I don't play video games.
Favorite movie genre: COMEDY or maybe sci fi or action 
Favorite hobby: I gotta say yoyoing comes first, with cubing like a millimeter behind. 
Number one value in life: To be the top yoyoer and cuber in my region


----------



## HMS (May 7, 2013)

Name: Henry Santer
Age: 14
Sex: M
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Petrus with all but S/AS COLL
Personal Record: 16.43
Time Cubing: Cubing to get faster for maybe a year, but I've been able to solve for 3 years.
Time with current method: Same as time trying to get faster, ~1 year
Favorite Music Genre: Punk Pop/German Rock, Emo-Pop
Favorite Video game genre: Strategy games
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy/Sci fi
Favorite Hobby: Tae kwon do
Number one value: Friends, I would say.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 7, 2013)

Oh the necrobumps. But anyway:


Name: Keaton Ellis
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: CFOP/Fridrich
Personal Record: 7.48
Time Cubing: 1.5 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: (Some have switched): 1.5 years
Favorite Music Genre: Anything that I like; no specific genres
Favorite Video Game Genre: MOBA
Favorite Movie Genre: Hate movies; too much time wasted
Favorite Hobby: League of Legends/Yugioh
Your Number One Value in Life: Sleep


----------



## Gordon (May 7, 2013)

Name: Gordon Bratwurst
Age: 37
Sex: male
Country: Swizerland
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 20.79
Time Cubing: Got my first cube before the most of you were born, 'Speed'-cubing since June 2011
Time Cubing with Current Method: since June 2011
Favorite Music Genre: Classical, Opera, Rock
Favorite Video Game Genre: Ego-Shooter
Favorite Movie Genre: idk
Favorite Hobby: riding, firefighting, reading
Your Number One Value in Life: my wife and daughter


----------



## MarcelP (May 7, 2013)

Name: Marcel
Age: 43 (1969)
Sex: male
Country: The Netherlands
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 14.something
Time Cubing: Cubing for the first time when I was around 12 years old, 'Speed'-cubing since May 2012
Time Cubing with Current Method: May 2012
Favorite Music Genre: Rock
Favorite Video Game Genre: None
Favorite Movie Genre: Oh man.... fantasy, thriller and some drama's
Favorite Hobby: Herpetology (I keep snakes), computer programming games
Your Number One Value in Life: my boys and my wife


----------



## IQubic (May 9, 2013)

Name: IQubic
Age: 12
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Friedrich
Personal Record: See sig
Time Cubing: Knew how to solve since i was 8 (LBL method), learned Fridrich (next logical step) in September 2012, started getting faster June 2012.
Time Cubing with Current Method: Since September 2012, learn all the PLLs in June 2012
Favorite Music Genre: Don't listen to music
Favorite Video Game Genre: Puzzle. Examples: Professor Layton, and Safecracker
Favorite Movie Genre: Mystery
Favorite Hobby: Making Mazes
Your Number One Value in Life: Respecting others


----------



## Smiles (May 9, 2013)

Name: Dylan
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Country: Canada
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 8.03
Time Cubing: many years (actually speedcubing: 13.5 months)
Time Cubing with Current Method: March 2012
Favorite Music Genre: R&B, Dub/Brostep, House, 
Favorite Video Game Genre: RTS, RPG, Puzzle, Strategy, Fighting, so various. Violence is good but I'd rather not have a bit of gore.
Favorite Movie Genre: Action, Adventure, Mystery
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing )
Your Number One Value in Life: Dedication + Loyalty


----------



## shAdowz (May 9, 2013)

Name: Charles
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Country: Philippines
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 12.53
Time Cubing: almost 1 year
Time Cubing with Current Method: about 3/4 of a year
Favorite Music Genre: Christian Rock
Favorite Video Game Genre: Adventure
Favorite Movie Genre: Action
Favorite Hobby: Pen Spinning
Your Number One Value in Life: God


----------



## shAdowz (May 9, 2013)

Name: Charles
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Country: Philippines
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 12.53
Time Cubing: almost 1 year
Time Cubing with Current Method: about 3/4 of a year
Favorite Music Genre: Christian Rock
Favorite Video Game Genre: Adventure
Favorite Movie Genre: Action
Favorite Hobby: Pen Spinning
Your Number One Value in Life: God


----------



## uniacto (May 9, 2013)

Might as well :

Name: Gabriel Kwong
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 8.72
Time Cubing: Ever since March of 2012, but I quit from May - August of 2012. So about a year.
Time Cubing with current method: A year
Favorite Music Genre: Kpop and some Taylor Swift
Favorite Video Game Genre: Don't have one
Favorite Movie Genre: Don't have one
Favorite Hobby besides cubing: Reading
Number 1 Value in Life: Good morals and not caring what others thing about you.


----------



## padddi (May 9, 2013)

Name: Patrick Bessel
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Country: Germany
3x3 Method: Fridrich (CFOP)
Personal Record: 17.56
Time Cubing: about 4 xears
Time Cubing with Current Method: (Some have switched) 3 years
Favorite Music Genre: (Be specific here, if is rock, say what kind of rock it is (prog, alt, etc.) Melodic Death Metal, Thrash Metal, Metalcore, Punk Rock
Favorite Video Game Genre: Old RPG (SNES), All the Zelda Games
Favorite Movie Genre: Commedy
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing ) Zelda!
Your Number One Value in Life: Allways seek for improvement


----------



## cjquines (Jun 3, 2013)

Even though OP is dead:
Name: CJ Quines
Age: private
Sex: Male
Country: Philippines
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 2:11.01
Time Cubing: 4 days.
Time Cubing with current method: 4 days.
Favorite Music Genre: Hate music.
Favorite Video Game Genre: Interactive story.
Favorite Movie Genre: Action
Favorite Hobby besides cubing: None in particular.
Number 1 Value in Life: Attitude above everything!


----------



## arcio1 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Name:* Artur
*Age:* almost 18 (11 October 1995)
*Sex:* Male
*Country:* Poland
*3x3 Method:* Roux
*Personal Record:* 8.38 CMLL skip, 8.68 full
*Time Cubing:* since 1 March 2012 (time since I can solve cube: about 9 years)
*Time Cubing with Current Method:* since 9 July 2012
*Favorite Music Genre:* Hard question, I like more than one. Most of the time I listen to AC/DC, The Beatles, Michael Jackson, Queen, Metallica, Guns 'n' Roses 
*Favorite Video Game Genre:* cRPG
*Favorite Movie Genre:* Horror/Thriller, Comedy, Action, Sci-fi
*Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing)* Cycling, playing video games
*Your Number One Value in Life:* Friendship


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 3, 2013)

*Name:* Conor Cronin
*Age:* 17
*Sex:* Male
*Country:* South Africa 
*3x3 Method:* CFOP
*Personal Record:* 13.86
*Time Cubing:* 1 year
*Time Cubing with Current Method:* 1 year
*Favorite Music Genre:* Electronic (hudson mohawke, justin martin, lone etc.)
*Favorite Video Game Genre:* Don't play
*Favorite Movie Genre:* Sci-fi
*Favorite Hobby:* All raquet sports
*Your Number One Value in Life:* Myself


----------



## KongShou (Jun 3, 2013)

Name: Xiangjia Kong
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Country: United Kingdom(originally Chinese)
3x3 Method:CFOP
Personal Record:8.08
Time Cubing:9 Months(could solve cube for one and half year)
Time Cubing with Current Method: same
Favorite Music Genre: Sodagreen
Favorite Video Game Genre:First Person Roleplaying/FPS
Favorite Movie Genre:Suspense/SciFi
Favorite Hobby: Xbox
Your Number One Value in Life: Dunno? Riemann Hypothesis?


----------



## Nilsibert (Jul 14, 2013)

Name: Nils Frey
Age: 24
Sex: Male
Country: Switzerland
3x3 Method: CFOP, now ZZ
Personal Record: 17.xx (with CFOP), with ZZ, about 35s(timed myself like 3 times)
Time Cubing: about 6 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: 5 days
Favorite Music Genre: Hard subject. I mostly listen to indie or old stuff. But when the music's done right, I can listen to anything from Hip hop to black metal to pop stuff like ABBA or whatever. I'm more of a melody guy than a genre guy.
Favorite Video Game Genre: I'm a big fan of old school Jump'n'Runs. But if I ever play video games, I play tekkit. Otherwise I like snow/skateboarding games or things like GTA and stuff.
Favorite Movie Genre: I usually don't watch movies, but I like more serious movies, thrillers or horror I guess.
Favorite Hobby: Skateboarding
Your Number One Value in Life: Sex? lol I don't know, health and happiness I guess.


----------



## TDM (Jul 14, 2013)

*Name:* Louis de Mendonça
*Age:* 15
*Sex:* Male
*Country:* UK
*3x3 methods:* CFOP for 2H; ZZ for OH
*Personal records:* 2H: 15.11; OH: 47.59
*Time cubing:* 6 months
*Time cubing with current method:* 5 months; 2 weeks

Why do we need to answer the questions that aren't about cubing? This isn't in Off-Topic Discussion.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jul 14, 2013)

Name Ryan Lacey
Age 14
Sex male
Country Ireland
3x3 method CFOP (though I'm experimenting with Roux)
PB 17.77
Time cubing 18 months or so
Time with current method a year (exactly 2 weeks for Roux)
Music genre punk/pop-punk (points for knowing who the guy in my avatar is)
Video game genre FIFA!!!!
Movie genre action or comedy
Hobby  sport
Value in life I do what I feel like
Also Roux should be added as an individual choice.


----------



## Count Dracula (Jul 14, 2013)

Name: Ivaylo Tanev
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Country: Bulgaria
3x3 Method: Fridrich(CFOP) color neutral
Personal Record: 5.09(pll skip),8.84 avg5,9.93 avg12
Time Cubing: 2 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 2 years
Favorite Music Genre: Metal mainly
Favorite Video Game Genre: First Person,simulators
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy,action
Favorite Hobby: Cubing only
Your Number One Value in Life: Ambition


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 14, 2013)

I use Fridrich, but why isn't Roux in the poll? It's pretty popular.


----------



## TDM (Jul 14, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> I use Fridrich, but why isn't Roux in the poll? It's pretty popular.


The poll was created in early 2009; I haven't been cubing long so I don't know, but the method may not have been used much then.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 15, 2013)

Name: Aaron
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 14.03 seconds
Time Cubing: 4 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 8-9 months (Before I was using a beginners method)
Favorite Music Genre: Recently, I've been listening to a lot of chiptune music
Favorite Video Game Genre: Platformer/Collectathon (Like the old N64 Rareware games)
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy
Favorite Hobby: Either programming or playing with electronics stuff (Like my Arduino)
Your Number One Value in Life: I don't know if this is a value, but I believe that a willingness to learn is very important, not just at school, but from life.


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 15, 2013)

Name: anonymous
Age: between 15 and 16 (not gonna say LOL!)
Sex: Male
Country: UK
3x3 Method: Fridrich
Personal Record: 13 seconds
Time Cubing: About 3 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: About 2 years (I started with beginner's LBL)
Favorite Music Genre: Popular music from the 1970s, plus jazz (blue, boogie) and ballad
Favorite Video Game Genre: Simulations and 80s arcade games/microcomputer games
Favorite Movie Genre: I don't like watching movies
Favorite Hobby: Various computing/programming/electronics hobbies (visit my website for the full list of all eight LOL!)
Your Number One Value in Life: Doing lots of different hobbies and being at a semi-pro level with each


----------



## Qthulu (Jul 19, 2013)

Name: Immanuel
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Country: Germany
3x3 Method: ZZ
Personal Record: 29.66 with CFOP
Time Cubing: 6-7 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: 1 month (used CFOP before)
Favorite Music Genre: Hardcore Techno and/or Drum & Bass
Favorite Video Game Genre: First Person Shooters
Favorite Movie Genre: Action
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing ) DJing and/or music production (electronic music; currently starting with Drum & Bass)
Your Number One Value in Life: Staying alive as long as possible and make the best out of it.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 19, 2013)

Name: Eddy 
Age: 11
Sex: Male
Country: Australia
3x3 Method: Roux
Personal Records: 17.02 with CFOP and 17.38 with Roux.
Time Cubing: 7 months and around 2 weeks.
Time Cubing with Current Method: 1 month and around 2-3 weeks.
Favorite Music Genre: (Be specific here, if is rock, say what kind of rock it is (prog, alt, etc.) Don't listen to much music.
Favorite Video Game Genre: Lets say RPG games and adventure.
Favorite Movie Genre: Fantasy..?
Favorite Hobbies: (next to cubing ) Chess and origami.
Your Number One Value in Life: Having a good life..?


----------



## rybaby (Aug 3, 2013)

Name: Ryan
Age: 14
Sex: male
Country: USA
3x3x3 method: Corners First (Jeffrey Varasano). Trying to learn Waterman.
Time cubing with current method: 2 months
Personal record: 20.91 single, 27.xy ao5
Music: beatles, elvis, lynyrd skynyrd
Video games: none really
Movie: adventure, mystery
Hobby: building stuff
Value: happiness and tranquility


----------



## Hypocrism (Aug 3, 2013)

Name: Hypocrism
Age: 21
Sex: Male
Country: UK
3x3 Method: ZZ (in the process of switching. Times are about 6-7 seconds worse than Fridrich)
Personal Record: 13.78
Time Cubing: From August 2007
Time Cubing with Current Method: Avg 24s
Favorite Music Genre: Not sure
Favorite Video Game Genre: Mario Kart, Tetris
Favorite Movie Genre: ?
Favorite Hobby: Rowing, chess
Your Number One Value in Life: Victory


----------



## cubesonfire (Aug 9, 2013)

Name: Udit Malik
Age: 12
Sex: Male
Country: India
3x3 Method: CFOP/Fridrich
Personal Record: 1/5/12/100 -16.54 NL/23.56/24.33/25.02 ( Lucky single: 12.27 )
Time Cubing: Normal Cubing- 7 months. Serious Cubing- 2.5 months
Time Cubing with current method: 2.5 months
Favourite Music Genre: Many
Favourite Video Game genre: Many
Favourite Movie Genre: Comedy,Suspense,Thrill or Documentaries on Famous People
Favourite Hobby: Playing different sports,reading,doing tech stuff
Your No.1 Value in Life: Many


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 9, 2013)

Name: Young Lee
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Country: USA (parents from South Korea)
3x3 Method: Fridrich
Personal Record: 17 seconds
Time Cubing: About 1.5 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: (Some have switched) It's been maybe 4 weeks since learning f2l, so I'll say 4 weeks
Favorite Music Genre: (Be specific here, if is rock, say what kind of rock it is (prog, alt, etc.) I'd say basically all types of rock (from Beatles to Red Hot Chili Peppers to Anberlin to Green Day) though I enjoy classical music as well (favorite piece is Rite of Spring)
Favorite Video Game Genre: MMOs
Favorite Movie Genre: psychological thrillers (like Memento or Inception)
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing ) Playing Cards. I love to play around with playing cards. I love to perform tricks with a lot of card manipulation in it and watch the audience go berserk.
Your Number One Value in Life: Other people


----------



## ianliu64 (Aug 9, 2013)

Name: Ian Liu
Age: 11
Sex: Male
Country: USA (parents from China )
3x3 Method: Fridrich, though I'm going to try ZZ.
PBs: 15 second single 20 second Ao5 23 second Ao12
Time cubing: 3 months
Time cubing with current method: 2 months
Favorite Music Genre: I luv Dubstep/Electro and I'm a fan of Pop and Rap
Favorite Video Game Genre: FPS
Favorite Movie Genre: Action or Comedy
Favorite Hobby: Competitive Swimming, Basketball, Video Games and cubing of course
#1 value in life: My life...


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 9, 2013)

Name: Rudy Reynolds
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: CFOP
PBs: 8.6 single, 12 second average of 5 and 14 second average of 100.
Time cubing: 7 months?
Time cubing with current method: 5-6 months
Favorite Music Genre: Black Metal and Indie Rock
Favorite Video Game Genre: Side scrollers haha
Favorite Movie Genre: Action? (secretly romance)
Favorite Hobby: Chess, cubing
#1 value in life: make people happy


----------



## Aceno20 (Aug 10, 2013)

Name : Nihal Noor
Age : 16
Sex : male 
Country : Australia (Indian parents) 
3x3 method : Fridrich(main) and occasionally Roux
PB - 15.55 non lucky 
Time cubing - 13 months in total, 7 months of serious cubing. 
Time cubing with current method - 11 months 
Favourite music genre - none in particular 
Favourite video game genre - sport 
Favourite movie genre - Action
Favourite hobby - Basketball, Anime, cubing, eating 
No. 1 value in life - To be happy and enjoy life


----------



## CubezUBR (Aug 11, 2013)

Name:Rob saunders
Age:12
Sex:male
Country:UK
3x3 Method:CFOP (learning roux)
Personal Record:14.66
Time Cubing:8 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: 6 months 
Favorite Music Genre: chillstep, dubstep and anything that has a beat
Favorite Video Game Genre: FPS
Favorite Movie Genre:Comedy 
Favorite Hobby: internet
Your Number One Value in Life:to be gratefull for what i have got (im not into religion or superstitious stuff)


----------



## rj (Aug 13, 2013)

Age: 12
Sex: Male
Country: US of A
3x3 method: CFOP as main, dualing with Roux
PB: 14.93 lucky
TIme cubing:9 months
Time speedcubing: 4 months


----------



## Dapianokid (Aug 26, 2013)

Name: Ian Moore
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Country: United States of America
3x3 Method: Petrus (but I know many others and often combine or use different methods.)
Personal Record: Just over 31 seconds.
Time Cubing: 7 weeks, speedcubing for 6.
Time Cubing with Current Method: 5 weeks
Favorite Music Genre: Classical
Favorite Video Game Genre: RTS
Favorite Movie Genre: Sci-Fi
Favorite Hobby: Playing the Piano
Your Number One Value in Life: The Lord


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 26, 2013)

Name: Ben
Age: 13
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 6.19 single, 10.30 Ao12
Time Cubing: 2.5 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 2 years
Favorite Music Genre: Alt rock
Favorite Video Game Genre: FPS
Favorite Movie Genre: Historical/Documentary
Favorite Hobby: Swimming
Number One Value in Life: Stay positive and keep your head up


----------



## chardison1980 (Aug 26, 2013)

Chris 
Male
33 
Main method
Roux, petrus, ZZ, 
Pb super lucky 8 seconds
Average 40-45
Cubing time 
About year 2000
Speed cubing about 5 years


----------



## Roux_god (Jun 8, 2016)

Name: Aadarsh
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Country: Australia
3x3 Method: Roux
Personal Record: 18.161
Time Cubing: 5 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 1 year (previous:Keyhole,4LLL)
Favorite Music Genre: Jazz
Favorite Video Game Genre: Shooter
Favorite Movie Genre: Horror
Favorite Hobby: Flute
Your Number One Value in Life: Happiness


----------



## Douf (Jun 8, 2016)

Name: Denis Reimer
Age: 37
Sex: M
Country: Canada
3x3 Method: Fridrich
Personal Record: 31.15
Time Cubing: 6 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: (Some have switched) 31.15
Favorite Music Genre: (Be specific here, if is rock, say what kind of rock it is (prog, alt, etc.) Meat Puppets, Germaican
Favorite Video Game Genre: mystery/sleuth
Favorite Movie Genre: Documentary
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing ) Running
Your Number One Value in Life: Freedom


----------



## Sion (Jun 8, 2016)

Name: Trent C.
Age: 14 1/2
Sex: M
Country: USA
3x3 Method: PCMS
Personal Record: 34 flat
Time Cubing: 6 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: one month
Favorite Music Genre: Techo and Classical, no lyrics.
Favorite Video Game Genre: RPG
Favorite Movie Genre: Drama, Comedy, Action.
Favorite Hobby: Beyblade
Your Number One Value in Life: Staying true to yourself.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 8, 2016)

Name: Sean Clarke
Age: 17
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 25.065
Time Cubing: 4 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: 3 months
Favorite Music Genre: Future
Favorite Video Game Genre: Casual
Favorite Movie Genre: Animation
Your Number One Value in Life: Love


----------



## Abo (Jun 8, 2016)

Name: Andrew B.
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: CFOP
PB: 18.62
Time Cubing: A year
Time w/ current method: 8 months
Faveorite music genre: 60s-80s Rock
Favorite video game genre: Shooter
Favorite movie genre: Comedy?
Favorite hobby: Gaming/Being outside
#1 life value: Perserverance 'till happiness!


----------



## Đỗ Viên Rouxer (Nov 10, 2016)

Name: Do Vien
Age: 15
Sex: male
Country: Viet Nam
3x3 Method: Perry 5 ( I used to use Roux )
Personal Record: 10.94 
Time Cubing: 7 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: (Some have switched): 1 month
Favorite Music Genre: EDM
Favorite Video Game Genre: Mario 
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy
Favorite Hobby: Yoyo and Yugioh
Your Number One Value in Life: Become a greatest scientist


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 10, 2016)

The poll isn't quite accurate because people's main methods would have changed over 7 years, just in case anyone was going to use it for something. Also why are people posting a reply to the original post, are they expecting results or something? Or did they just not realise it was made 7 years ago?


----------



## drazihrac (Oct 26, 2017)

Name: Matthew Bustarde
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Country: Philippines
3x3 Method: CFOP + X-cross + COLL
Personal Record: 8.01
Time Cubing: 3 years(I cant remember the month)
Time Cubing with Current Method: 7 months
Favorite Music Genre: Power Metal, Glam Metal, Nu Metal, Heavy Metal, Metalcore, Pop Punk, Post-hardcore, OPM Rock....(and many more)
Favorite Video Game Genre: MOBA, Adventure and Open World(Sandbox)
Favorite Movie Genre: Sci-Fi
Favorite Hobby: Guitar, Programming and Gaming
Your Number One Value in Life: ?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 26, 2017)

Why not

Name: Ordway Persyn
Age: 17
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: CFOP
PB single: 7.48
Time cubing: 3.5 years
Time with Method: 3.2 years?
Favorite music genre: Melodeath, symphonic/atmospheric Black metal, Trance, modern classical
Favorite game genre: platformer, sandbox
Favorite Movie genre: Comedy, adventure/fantasy
Favorite hobby: Gaming
Your #1 value in life: To be open minded.


----------



## Zerksies (Oct 26, 2017)

Name: Jon Carr
Age: 38
Sex: Male
Country: United States of America
3x3 Method: ZZ (but I know many others and often combine or use different methods.)
Personal Record: 17.39
Time Cubing: 10 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 5 months
Favorite Music Genre: Blues
Favorite Video Game Genre: Don't play
Favorite Movie Genre: Sci-Fi
Favorite Hobby: Cubing
Your Number One Value in Life: My son


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Oct 26, 2017)

Name: Zeke Mackay
Age: 11
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 6.76
Time Cubing: 3 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 2.5 years
Favorite Music Genre: Christmas Carols
Favorite Video Game Genre: Indie
Favorite Movie Genre: YouTube
Favorite Hobby: Conlanging
Your Number One Value in Life: Not giving a crap


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 27, 2017)

Name: Suzanne Tyler
Age: 14
Sex: Female
Country: USA
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 10.42
Time Cubing: almost a year
Time Cubing with Current Method: (Some have switched) Always used CFOP, after LBL
Favorite Music Genre: (Be specific here, if is rock, say what kind of rock it is (prog, alt, etc.) Don't have one
Favorite Video Game Genre: don't like video games
Favorite Movie Genre: don't really watch movies
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing ) raising goats
Your Number One Value in Life: Christian mandate/great commission


----------



## whatshisbucket (Oct 27, 2017)

Name: Anders Olsen
Age: 17
Sex: Male
Country USA
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 14.08
Time Cubing: 6 months
Time Cubring with Current Method: 4ish months
Favorite Music Genre: Romantic Period
Favorite Video Game Genre: Adventure
Favorite Movie Genre: Comedy
Favorite Hobby: Math
Number One Value in Life: Freedom


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 27, 2017)

Name: Justin Barker
Age: 14.81 (I'm not an age I'm an individual don't lump me with people born in November 2003 because we're both "fourteen" like it's some magical category I'm closer in age to people born in September 2002 and this is something I've never been worked up about before except now I'm tired at 12:30am and I need some commas in this sentence whyyyyy)
Sex: Male
Country: Murica
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 5.28 
Time Cubing: 5.34 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 5 years??
Favorite Music Genre: don't care
Favorite Video Game Genre: don't care
Favorite Movie Genre: don't care
Favorite Hobby: differential calculus is really F U N (serious answer: I don't do much other than cubing but I like to learn about math, although I don't care what d/dx ( sec^4(2sqrt(ln(x))) ) is, sorry Mr. Dunn)
Number One Value in Life: idk exactly but something I value a lot is the idea that everyone should have equal opportunity in life.

other random stuff?:
I don't mind using colons after question marks.
I'm currently a high school freshman and complete nerd (wow really)
I'm finally kinda sorta good at cubing yay


----------



## Spencer131 (Oct 27, 2017)

Name: Spencer
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Roux
Personal Record: 10.47
Time Cubing: 5 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: (Some have switched) 3 years
Favorite Music Genre: (Be specific here, if is rock, say what kind of rock it is (prog, alt, etc.) Pop
Favorite Video Game Genre: Strategy
Favorite Movie Genre: Idk
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing ) Clash Royale
Your Number One Value in Life: Money


----------



## applezfall (Dec 26, 2017)

Name:Ilie
Age:12.5
Sex:male
Country:Moldova 
3x3 method:roux
PR:7.54
Time Cubing:2.3 years
Time cubing with c.m:0.5 years
Fav Music genre:rock ,metalica,old stuff,anything that isnt pop or dubstep
Fav Game genreuzzles and strategy
Fav Hobby apart from cubing:chess
Your Number One Value in Life:my NRs


----------



## MoonXRouXSolver (Feb 25, 2018)

Name: Matthew Lienau
Age: 23
Sex: M
Country: USA
3x3 Method: ROUX
Personal Record: 8.64(single), 10.82(ao5)
Time Cubing: 16 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: 15 months
Favorite Music Genre: Psy-Trance, Reggae, Ambient, Hip-Hop
Favorite Video Game Genre: Role-Playing
Favorite Movie Genre: N/A
Favorite Hobby: Endurance Running & Mountain Hiking
Your Number One Value in Life: Health, Wealth, and Knowledge of Self


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (Feb 26, 2018)

Name: Maddox Mayo
Age: 12
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 23.09
Time Cubing: 1 month
Time Cubing with Current Method: 2 weeks
Favorite Music Genre: Alt Rock
Favorite Video Game Genre: FPS
Favorite Movie Genre: Action/Adventure
Favorite Hobby: Astronomy
Your Number One Value in Life: Loyalty to friends


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 26, 2018)

Name: Tristan Steeves
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method:CFOP with a few COLL algs.
Record: 6.46
Time Cubing: 2 1/2 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 2 years 4 months
Favorite Music Genre: Classical Christian and some modern Christian, Older Country, and Classical.
Favorite Video Game Genre: Racing, and sports
Favorite Movie Genre: Thought provoking with action
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing) Breeding Australian Shepherds, reading and playing sports with family and friends.
Your Number One Value in Life: Christian mandate, And continue to remain close with family and friends, especially with family.


----------



## Spencer131 (Feb 28, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Name: Tristan Steeves
> 3x3 Method:


You might want to edit your post... You didn't even say what method you use.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 28, 2018)

Spencer131 said:


> You might want to edit your post... You didn't even say what method you use.


Oops. Sorry about that and thank you for pointing it out to me. How could I forget


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 28, 2018)

Name: Russell
Age: 12
Sex: Male
Country: AUS
3x3 Method: Roux for 3x3 and OH, Heise for FM
Personal Record: 13.xx single, 22.xx 10/12
Time Cubing: As long as I remember
Time Cubing with Current Method: 2 mon
Favorite Video Game Genre:Strategy


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Feb 28, 2018)

Name: Caleb Fox
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Country: Usa
3x3 Method: ZZ
Personal Record: 7.00
Time Cubing: 3 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 1.5 years
Favorite Music Genre: Electro pop 
Favorite Video Game Genre: Retro 
Favorite Movie Genre: Fantasy 
Favorite Hobby: Music production 
Your Number One Value in Life: I value honesty.


----------



## RedJack22 (Feb 28, 2018)

Name: Jack
Age: 17 (18 in a few months)
Sex: Male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 12.81 Seconds
Time Cubing: 1 if you count speedsolving; multiple if you count knowing beginner's method.
Time Cubing with Current Method: A little over a year.
Favorite Music Genre: Depends on my mood. My favorites are: Christian Contemporary Music, Instrumental EDM, some Alternative, and film soundtracks.
Favorite Video Game Genre: Racing.
Favorite Movie Genre: I don't really have one; whatever has a good story and looks good!
Favorite Hobby: Photogaphy
Your Number One Value in Life: Living for Christ.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 28, 2018)

Name: Miranda Manning
Age: 15
Gender: Female
Country: United States
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 7.043
Time Cubing: ~4.5 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: Probably <4 years if you count switching around with methods for a while a few months ago
Favorite Music Genre: Electronic, like stuff from Snail's House is cool.
Favorite Video Game Genre: RPG (Stardew Valley anyone?)
Favorite Movie Genre: Not action, I like fantasy stuff.
Favorite Hobby: Table tennis and writing
Your Number One Value in Life: Friends!


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Feb 28, 2018)

Name: Roman Simkins
Age: 15
Sex: M
Country: USA
3x3 Method: Roux - _which was not in the survey _
Personal Record: 10.672 single - 14.208 avg
Time Cubing: 1yrs - break for about a year and a half - 1 1/2 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: (Some have switched) 4-5 months
Favorite Music Genre: (Be specific here, if is rock, say what kind of rock it is (prog, alt, etc.) Big Band
Favorite Video Game Genre: FPS
Favorite Movie Genre: Action/Comedy
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing ) Running
Your Number One Value in Life: Being helpful person


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 2, 2018)

Name: Abhijeet Gokar
Age: 22
Sex: M
Country: India
3x3 Method: Roux and Waterman
Personal Record: 7.5 sec and 9.8 ao5 using Roux
Time Cubing: 5 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: 1.5 years
Favorite Music Genre: Western and Indian Classical
Favorite Game : Go, Shogi, Xianqi
Favorite Hobby: Playing the percussion instrument 'Tabla'
Your Number One Value in Life: Nothing, valueless system


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 14, 2018)

Mr.Roux86 said:


> Roux - _which was not in the survey _


I know right.


Also a CRAZY amount of people chose CPOF


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 14, 2018)

Name: Russell Wen
Age: 12 
Sex: M
Country: Aussie
3x3 OH method: Roux
3x3 Method: Roux
3BLD method: M2/OP
4x4: Lewis
FM method: Heise , Petrus, Roux, Free FOP


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 14, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Name: Russell Wen
> Age: 12
> Sex: M
> Country: Aussie
> ...



How is Heise going? What do you average in FMC? Thanks.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 15, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> How is Heise going? What do you average in FMC? Thanks.


40-50 moves. I suck


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 17, 2018)

Name:I don't want to tell, but you can use tnk351
Age:it's a secret
Sex:male
Country:another secret
3x3 Method:cfop
Personal Record:9.936
Time Cubing: 4 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: (9.936)
Favorite Music Genre: pop
Favorite Video Game Genre: non violent online games.
Favorite Movie Genre: I don't really watch movie,can't come up with one.
Favorite Hobby: watching videos
BTW was that too many secrets?


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Dec 25, 2018)

Name: Dylan Swarts
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Country: South Africa
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 8.4
Time Cubing: 1 year 9 months
Time Cubing with Current Method: 1 year 8 months 3 weeks
Favorite Music Genre: EDM, pop
Favorite Video Game Genre: first person shooter
Favorite Movie Genre: Fantasy
Favorite Hobby: Reading? does that count
Your Number One Value in Life: Make mistakes and learn from them


----------



## nms777 (Dec 25, 2018)

Name: Brigham Atwater
Age: 22
Sex: male
Country: USA
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 11.126
Time Cubing: 10 years
Time Cubing with Current Method: probably about 8-9 years
Favorite Music Genre: noise or anything experimental or avant garde
Favorite Video Game Genre: freestyle sports on Gamecube (Tony Hawk's Pro Skater ftw!)
Favorite Movie Genre: documentaries and anything experimental/avant garde
Favorite Hobby: art/noise and juggling (including contact juggling)
Your Number One Value in Life: family, health, self-improvement/optimization, noise/art, freedom, love, and cubing


----------



## TGCuber (Apr 24, 2019)

Name : *Toby Guest*
Age : *12*
Sex : *Male*
3x3 Method : *CFOP And TEG ( My Method )*
Best Time : *42 Seconds (CFOP)*
Time Cubing : *2 Months*
Time With 3x3 Method : *CFOP = 1 Month
TEG = 1 Month*


----------



## Skittleskp (Apr 24, 2019)

Name: Sry but i dont want to say
Age: 14
Sex: Female (why are their so many guys?!?!)
Country: USA
3x3 Method: CFOP
Personal Record: 16.562
Time Cubing: 4 yrs
Time Cubing with Current Method: 3 yrs
Favorite Music Genre: pop
Favorite Video Game Genre: shooters
Favorite Movie Genre: comedy
Favorite Hobby: music (drums)
Your Number One Value in Life: not really a value but "better late than never"


----------



## SM cubing (Apr 24, 2019)

Name: Shaun Mack
Age: 12
Gender: M
Country: USA
Method: CFOP
PB: 5.57
Time Cubing: 13 Months
Time Cubing w/ CFOP: 5 Months
Im boring so i dont have a opinion on games, music and movies,
Number 1 Value: god first


----------



## Etotheipi (May 8, 2019)

Why is Heise an option but not Roux? I am offended.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 8, 2019)

Etotheipi said:


> Why is Heise an option but not Roux? I am offended.


Probably because this poll was originally created 10 years ago; Roux wasn't as popular then as it is now.


----------



## Etotheipi (May 8, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> Probably because this poll was originally created 10 years ago; Roux wasn't as popular then as it is now.


Ok, that makes sense. =D i was kinda joking anyway.


----------



## kirbzcitkatz (May 22, 2019)

I am surprised that you didn't have roux in it


----------

